# Columbia University - MFA - Fall 2018



## Patrick Clement (Sep 15, 2017)

Opening this thread for applicants. Questions, concerns, application status, interviews, nerves, how babies are made, winning lottery numbers, .


----------



## Operator (Sep 17, 2017)

I was waitlisted for Fall 2017...wondering if I should try again for Creative Producing. =/


----------



## civetta (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi, Patrick,

thank you for this thread.

I want to apply for the screenwriting program. Do you know should I upload video materials?

Also can you please tell how do you like the screenwriting courses? 

Thank you.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Sep 20, 2017)

Operator said:


> I was waitlisted for Fall 2017...wondering if I should try again for Creative Producing. =/



You should totally try again. Why not? I would just look at your application materials and try to fix any weaknesses you might have in your application materials. If I remember correctly, the Producing application you can submit written or filmed materials. Maybe try to strengthen one of those?



civetta said:


> Hi, Patrick,
> 
> thank you for this thread.
> 
> ...


I do know some students who are strictly "screenwriting." One of them might be able to answer your question better. But, here's some thoughts.

Columbia has a unique program in that all non-producing students are admitted as screenwriters/directors. Only in the second year do students choose which degree they want (screenwriting or directing) which largely affects the number of thesis films you can shoot, the number of scripts you can submit to the annual Columbia University Film Festival and your thesis advisor.

If you are strictly interested in screenwriting, Columbia may not be for you.

While I know many students who ultimately decided to focus on screenwriting over directing, I think most come to Columbia with at least an interest in directing, even if they change their minds later.

A very long answer to a very short question later; I would perhaps submit visual materials if you are interested in directing, but submit stronger writing materials if your true interests are in writing. Although again, if you are def not interested in directing, I would look at other schools like AFI, USC, UCLA or schools with a conservatory model. Columbia def is sort of a "do everything" model. Even producers direct and write in their first year. 

As far as screenwriting goes, and I have written about this before, Columbia (in my opinion) is not the strongest "production" school. However, the screenwriting faculty is very strong. They function as a "workshop" model with ab out 12 students in each class and you are reading everyone's scripts, giving notes while you are writing your own material. The instructors are, for the most part, very good and very interesting people. 

I do think some of the adjunct faculty can be hit-or-miss, but you find that at every school. Currently, the full-time screenwriting faculty as Andy Bienen, Trey Ellis, Katherine Dieckmann and Jamal Joseph. Its a very strong group. All very talented and also, all very interesting people, which for me is a big plus.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Patrick,
I am preparing to apply for the MFA screenwriting/directing at Columbia University this weekend. Am very excited. 
Do you know of any scholarships for International students for this particular course?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Oct 6, 2017)

Cynthia Atuhaire said:


> Hi Patrick,
> I am preparing to apply for the MFA screenwriting/directing at Columbia University this weekend. Am very excited.
> Do you know of any scholarships for International students for this particular course?


The university offers a small scholarship for nearly all accepted students, but overall the scholarships for all of the students are really sparse.


----------



## Operator (Oct 11, 2017)

Screw it, I'm reapplying. Good thing they let you reuse your recommendation letters and transcripts from the previous year application. =)


----------



## ash_ketchum (Oct 17, 2017)

I applied last year and got an interview but was rejected. I'll apply again!


----------



## Operator (Oct 19, 2017)

If I'm accepted, do you know of any no broker fee apartments in NYC/Brooklyn that are actually affordable for a college student living off loans? I know they're out there, but I find that not being local to the area I always look in the wrong places online.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Oct 22, 2017)

I'll message you.


Operator said:


> If I'm accepted, do you know of any no broker fee apartments in NYC/Brooklyn that are actually affordable for a college student living off loans? I know they're out there, but I find that not being local to the area I always look in the wrong places online.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Oct 22, 2017)

Would you mind posting your application videos again? I remember seeing it in the past when we both applied to Columbia, but I can't find the link now. I'm changing some major gears and applying as a director myself now vs screenwriting in the past.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 2, 2017)

Operator said:


> If I'm accepted, do you know of any no broker fee apartments in NYC/Brooklyn that are actually affordable for a college student living off loans? I know they're out there, but I find that not being local to the area I always look in the wrong places online.



I am also a US loan student. Some people choose to live in off campus housing, but I can't speak on that. I live in a Columbia owned building on 112th street. A studio. No broker fee. University are landlords, so no sketch shit, no broker fee and they have been very accommodating when the rent has been late  

If you want university housing you need to apply to the lottery as soon as you are accepted. They don't give you options and there is a short period for you to accept an offer, but I've found it to be really nice to be in one place for three years and only 5 mins from Dodge Hall. 



IndecisiveElle said:


> Would you mind posting your application videos again? I remember seeing it in the past when we both applied to Columbia, but I can't find the link now. I'm changing some major gears and applying as a director myself now vs screenwriting in the past.



Here is my application video:
Somewhere Between Freedom and Protection, Kansas - Complete Short Film


----------



## Operator (Nov 3, 2017)

If I get notification of acceptance, I guess I better try to sell my car, and just take the bus or train from Vegas to NYC.  I looked up parking garage fees and they're insane! $450 per month?! That's more than my car costs per month. How is university housing during breaks? Do they allow you to stay during winter, spring and summer breaks? Can you room with people in your class? Or do they randomly place you?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 5, 2017)

Operator said:


> If I get notification of acceptance, I guess I better try to see my car, and just take the bus or train from Vegas to NYC.  I looked up parking garage fees and they're insane! $450 per month?! That's more than my car costs per month. How is university housing during breaks? Do they allow you to stay during winter, spring and summer breaks? Can you room with people in your class? Or do they randomly place you?



Most people in my class didn't have a car, but some did. It can be quite expensive. I live close to campus and take the subway or a Lyft. $450 is alot of subway rides and Lyft rides! 

University housing leases run from whenever you arrive (Aug/Sept) until May. So you have a lease through the nine month school year. In May you can choose to either move out or sign a lease through the year (May through May).  

When you enter the housing lottery, you list your area of study and your roomate preferences (Single, roommates, etc). The housing lottery places you and you sort of have to take it or leave it. Menaing, onc e you get a housing notification you either accept or not accept and you won't get a second choice. 

The housing also has a "transfer" period in October, which allows you to apply to transfer to a new residence, if you want. 

I entered the lottery asking for a studio, which I got. So I've been happy thus far. The trick is to get in to the lottery as soon as you can after acceptance.


----------



## K.Sun (Nov 14, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Opening this thread for applicants. Questions, concerns, application status, interviews, nerves, how babies are made, winning lottery numbers, .


Hi! I read some of the thread last year. This is a nice place to share thoughts. But instead of question about applying, I wonder if you can tell us something about what is unique in Columbia? Frankly I've never been there, and I am applying because of the reputation. I saw your post last year about the department being underfunded and I find that really helpful. Any more details you can share about being a student there will be so appreciated!


----------



## Operator (Nov 14, 2017)

K.Sun said:


> Hi! I read some of the thread last year. This is a nice place to share thoughts. But instead of question about applying, I wonder if you can tell us something about what is unique in Columbia? Frankly I've never been there, and I am applying because of the reputation. I saw your post last year about the department being underfunded and I find that really helpful. Any more details you can share about being a student there will be so appreciated!



I flat out asked them last year during the interview why I should choose them over other schools if I am accepted to others. Their answer was: their main focus is story telling when it comes to their film making process. That fact that it's a great location to shoot in and the surrounding areas. I asked if they help secure internships for students, they said no.


----------



## K.Sun (Nov 14, 2017)

Operator said:


> I flat out asked them last year during the interview why I should choose them over other schools if I am accepted to others. Their answer was: their main focus is story telling when it comes to their film making process. That fact that it's a great location to shoot in and the surrounding areas. I asked if they help secure internships for students, they said no.


Thanks! That is a good question. What are you guys mainly talking about in your Personal Statement? What I did was analyzing my story style and self critic. I tried telling interesting stories, but all my friends read it and they all suggest I gte rid of the story and focus on the analysis and says that part is really good


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 14, 2017)

K.Sun said:


> Hi! I read some of the thread last year. This is a nice place to share thoughts. But instead of question about applying, I wonder if you can tell us something about what is unique in Columbia? Frankly I've never been there, and I am applying because of the reputation. I saw your post last year about the department being underfunded and I find that really helpful. Any more details you can share about being a student there will be so appreciated!



I want to make sure you are not just pulling one or two of my criticisms from a wide range of posts I've made about the school. No school is perfect. Each has their benefits and deficits. The $$$$  for Columbia SOA is unique because of the way CU schools are funded (different from other MFAs), which has effects on the Film MFA. It is a complex issue which deserves full and complete consideration.

Columbia is a story school. I think that is the space the MFA takes up right now, so I think that is its strongest asset. 
If you dig back you can find a bunch of my posts and replies. \

Hope that helps!


----------



## K.Sun (Nov 15, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I want to make sure you are not just pulling one or two of my criticisms from a wide range of posts I've made about the school. No school is perfect. Each has their benefits and deficits. The $$$$  for Columbia SOA is unique because of the way CU schools are funded (different from other MFAs), which has effects on the Film MFA. It is a complex issue which deserves full and complete consideration.
> 
> Columbia is a story school. I think that is the space the MFA takes up right now, so I think that is its strongest asset.
> If you dig back you can find a bunch of my posts and replies. \
> ...


Oh no I didn't mention their funding as a criticism. It was just example because that seems more real than talking about acceptance rate. So far it seems Columbia is the one that focuses most on storytelling.
Is it helpful to write the personal statement in the form of story? So far I only have a few experiences and mostly analysis.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 18, 2017)

K.Sun said:


> Oh no I didn't mention their funding as a criticism. It was just example because that seems more real than talking about acceptance rate. So far it seems Columbia is the one that focuses most on storytelling.
> Is it helpful to write the personal statement in the form of story? So far I only have a few experiences and mostly analysis.



I do think its part of the larger picture of Columbia, but should be part of a larger conversation. You know?

You can read my personal essay here:
Columbia University MFA Fall 2016


----------



## Paralylex (Dec 3, 2017)

I just applied on Thursday. Spent last several months working on my application. I'm ridiculously nervous. Anyone else do so? How ya feeling? Anyone interested in sharing work? 

For people who applied last year, how did you deal with nerves? I'm trying the whole, "KEEP WORKING!" thing to get my mind off it, but I'm crazily anxious. The future feels very indefinite.

Let me know!


----------



## Alok N R (Dec 3, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I do think its part of the larger picture of Columbia, but should be part of a larger conversation. You know?
> 
> You can read my personal essay here:
> Columbia University MFA Fall 2016


Very Kind of you to share thanks


----------



## Alok N R (Dec 3, 2017)

Paralylex said:


> I just applied on Thursday. Spent last several months working on my application. I'm ridiculously nervous. Anyone else do so? How ya feeling? Anyone interested in sharing work?
> 
> For people who applied last year, how did you deal with nerves? I'm trying the whole, "KEEP WORKING!" thing to get my mind off it, but I'm crazily anxious. The future feels very indefinite.
> 
> Let me know!


Hey, If it helps, I missed out on the deadline by a few minutes thanks to a bad  internet connection. But who am I kidding . Should have started sooner. At least you sent it in on time man  . I ve applied to NYU and USC though. And I totally understand the nerves part. Future looks so indefinite here as well. But atleast we are orienting ourselves toward the right direction. Hope you make it man ! All the best !


----------



## Paralylex (Dec 4, 2017)

Alok N R said:


> Hey, If it helps, I missed out on the deadline by a few minutes thanks to a bad  internet connection. But who am I kidding . Should have started sooner. At least you sent it in on time man  . I ve applied to NYU and USC though. And I totally understand the nerves part. Future looks so indefinite here as well. But atleast we are orienting ourselves toward the right direction. Hope you make it man ! All the best !



Thanks! Same to you! What was the application process like for NYU and USC? What program did you apply for, writing/directing? Also, want to share films?

I'm sorry you missed the deadline, that sucks. I was terrified I would as one of my letters didn't come in until a few hours before (literally had to track down the teacher in Chicago to remind him constantly).


----------



## dramahereandthere (Dec 6, 2017)

Paralylex said:


> I just applied on Thursday. Spent last several months working on my application. I'm ridiculously nervous. Anyone else do so? How ya feeling? Anyone interested in sharing work?
> 
> For people who applied last year, how did you deal with nerves? I'm trying the whole, "KEEP WORKING!" thing to get my mind off it, but I'm crazily anxious. The future feels very indefinite.
> 
> Let me know!



Hey--

This is one of the films I've submitted -- 




Would love to see yours!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 6, 2017)

dramahereandthere said:


> Hey--
> 
> This is one of the films I've submitted --
> 
> ...



 Reminds me a bit of Secret Window. Cool story.


----------



## Paralylex (Dec 6, 2017)

dramahereandthere said:


> Hey--
> 
> This is one of the films I've submitted --
> 
> ...



"Quid pro quo's my principle," funny as hell line. Solid work! Especially liked 'Frank's initial reveal. 





 Password: Columbia

This is my visual submission. Would love to hear what ya think. Really nervous.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Dec 7, 2017)

Paralylex said:


> I just applied on Thursday. Spent last several months working on my application. I'm ridiculously nervous. Anyone else do so? How ya feeling? Anyone interested in sharing work?
> 
> For people who applied last year, how did you deal with nerves? I'm trying the whole, "KEEP WORKING!" thing to get my mind off it, but I'm crazily anxious. The future feels very indefinite.
> 
> Let me know!


I applied last year and got an interview and didn't get in...I was sad about it but that's life. Hoping I get in this time. Honesty, I have no advice on how to get it off your mind...it's a very important step for your future. Just think positive.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Dec 7, 2017)

Question, so if you don't get an interview then you're def not getting in?


----------



## dramahereandthere (Dec 7, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Reminds me a bit of Secret Window. Cool story.


Thanks^^


----------



## dramahereandthere (Dec 7, 2017)

Paralylex said:


> "Quid pro quo's my principle," funny as hell line. Solid work! Especially liked 'Frank's initial reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! This is awesome. Loved it -- the language is so poetic yet the story so relatable. Congratulations on the great job you've done! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Operator (Dec 8, 2017)

I sent this in last year and got waitlisted. Had to use the in camera mic...but oh well. shit happens, right?


----------



## Andre (Dec 12, 2017)

Any international student applied for the MFA?

I sent my application on Thursday and they didn't check my english proeficiency yet. It still "Awaiting" in the status.

Anyone in the same situation?

thnks!


----------



## dramahereandthere (Dec 12, 2017)

Andre said:


> Any international student applied for the MFA?
> 
> I sent my application on Thursday and they didn't check my english proeficiency yet. It still "Awaiting" in the status.
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Andre (Dec 16, 2017)

dramahereandthere said:


> Same here!



Still waiting... hahah


----------



## late88 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello Patrick, What is the class/writing/production schedule like for the first year? Is it possible to have typical 9-5 and attend? Part-time work?


----------



## redroom29 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello, 
I've lurked for months without commenting. I'm a creative producing applicant. 

Wishing you all a great holiday season and hope for interview notifications when the month starts!


----------



## Operator (Dec 25, 2017)

redroom29 said:


> Hello,
> I've lurked for months without commenting. I'm a creative producing applicant.
> 
> Wishing you all a great holiday season and hope for interview notifications when the month starts!



I also applied for producing.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 25, 2017)

late88 said:


> Hello Patrick, What is the class/writing/production schedule like for the first year? Is it possible to have typical 9-5 and attend? Part-time work?



Here is a response I made last year about this same question.



Patrick Clement said:


> I'm not trying to be a dickhead here because as a low-income student, work and school have typically gone hand-in-hand for me as well, but at the MFA level, you should allow yourself to focus 100% on your work. You are building a career, give it the time it deserves. Most students put in about 40-50 hours a week, especially in the first year.
> 
> Let's do some math, because math is fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## redroom29 (Jan 24, 2018)

Has anyone received an interview request yet? Happy New Year!


----------



## Operator (Jan 24, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Has anyone received an interview request yet? Happy New Year!


Not yet. But I'm about to withdraw my application from consideration. There's no way in hell I can afford to move from Vegas to NYC. I still haven't found work here to save up. I'm also not willing to pay $400 a month for a parking spot for my car. I'm still making payments on it so selling it is a no go.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Has anyone received an interview request yet? Happy New Year!


I talked to someone and they said next week or the week after.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

Operator said:


> Not yet. But I'm about to withdraw my application from consideration. There's no way in hell I can afford to move from Vegas to NYC. I still haven't found work here to save up. I'm also not willing to pay $400 a month for a parking spot for my car. I'm still making payments on it so selling it is a no go.


sorry....


----------



## civetta (Jan 24, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Has anyone received an interview request yet? Happy New Year!


according to the last year's spreadsheet, Screenwriting/Directing applicants selected for the interview get notifications in mid-February. So fingers crossed


----------



## civetta (Jan 24, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I talked to someone and they said next week or the week after.


wow, next week? that would be awesome. is it a reliable source?


----------



## cohen37 (Jan 24, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I talked to someone and they said next week or the week after.


was this in regards to creative producing or screenwriting/directing?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

civetta said:


> wow, next week? that would be awesome. is it a reliable source?


VERY


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

cohen37 said:


> was this in regards to creative producing or screenwriting/directing?


creative producing!


----------



## civetta (Jan 24, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> creative producing!


okay, makes sense. usually, producers get the notifications a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

civetta said:


> okay, makes sense. usually, producers get the notifications a couple of weeks earlier.


yup!


----------



## Zeno (Jan 24, 2018)

I got notified for an interview for Columbia University screenwriting/directing on 2/13 last year. Didn't get off the wait list post-interview so this is my round two. Fingers crossed for everyone this year!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 24, 2018)

Zeno said:


> I got notified for an interview for Columbia University screenwriting/directing on 2/13 last year. Didn't get off the wait list post-interview so this is my round two. Fingers crossed for everyone this year!


good luck!


----------



## Zeno (Jan 24, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> good luck!


Good luck to you too!


----------



## Manwitch (Jan 24, 2018)

Operator said:


> Not yet. But I'm about to withdraw my application from consideration. There's no way in hell I can afford to move from Vegas to NYC. I still haven't found work here to save up. I'm also not willing to pay $400 a month for a parking spot for my car. I'm still making payments on it so selling it is a no go.


I'm a car owner from New York and it's way more affordable and possible than you may have researched estimates for, especially up by Columbia. Also, once you get here there are a ton of ways to make money to scaffold your daytime obligations/school/dreams... if the hustle is strong within you. If you're gonna withdraw because you're no longer interested don't let me stop you, but if it's really for affordability you should stay in the pool to see how you fare. I think it's a better look overall. Good luck.


----------



## Operator (Jan 25, 2018)

Manwitch said:


> I'm a car owner from New York and it's way more affordable and possible than you may have researched estimates for, especially up by Columbia. Also, once you get here there are a ton of ways to make money to scaffold your daytime obligations/school/dreams... if the hustle is strong within you. If you're gonna withdraw because you're no longer interested don't let me stop you, but if it's really for affordability you should stay in the pool to see how you fare. I think it's a better look overall. Good luck.


I just got an email to schedule an interview for Producing. And my interest is strong. It's just the money issue for me that's the problem. Can you PM me so we can talk more about the income issue?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

I got an interview!!! Second time


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

Operator said:


> I just got an email to schedule an interview for Producing. And my interest is strong. It's just the money issue for me that's the problem. Can you PM me so we can talk more about the income issue?


There’s always money...always. Try looking for grants


----------



## redroom29 (Jan 25, 2018)

Also received an interview request!!

Operator, don't give up! You'll find a way I'm sure of it.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

Those who got an interview make sure you email the people they listed ...ask them questions! They are very helpful!!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Also received an interview request!!
> 
> Operator, don't give up! You'll find a way I'm sure of it.


Yayyyy congrats!


----------



## Fudso (Jan 25, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I got an interview!!! Second time


Hey congrats, I got I got an interview as well! What was the interview like the first time? Anything you wish you would have had prepared or known beforehand?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Hey congrats, I got I got an interview as well! What was the interview like the first time? Anything you wish you would have had prepared or known beforehand?



It’s very laid back! There’s no need to be nervous! Answer all the questions honestly..don’t embellish! Also..know your work they might ask you about it!  2 professors interviewed me last time. Always remember not everyone gets an interview so they liked your application a lot. Be yourself!!!


----------



## redroom29 (Jan 25, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Those who got an interview make sure you email the people they listed ...ask them questions! They are very helpful!!



Just sent my emails off!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Just sent my emails off!


yayyy!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 25, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Just sent my emails off!


perfect!!!


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Jan 26, 2018)

Scored an interview for the producing program!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Jan 26, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> Scored an interview for the producing program!


CONGRATSSSSSS


----------



## Operator (Jan 27, 2018)

Does anyone know how to complete the CSS Profile? It keeps asking me for my parents information, so I'm thinking it defaulted to undergrad as it never asked me to enter a school code for School of the Arts.


----------



## redroom29 (Jan 27, 2018)

Operator said:


> Does anyone know how to complete the CSS Profile? It keeps asking me for my parents information, so I'm thinking it defaulted to undergrad as it never asked me to enter a school code for School of the Arts.


Try restarting the app. When I submitted, I used the School of the Arts code and put my parents' information as $0.


----------



## Operator (Jan 28, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Try restarting the app. When I submitted, I used the School of the Arts code and put my parents' information as $0.



Yea, that's what I did....it still asked what parents I lived with the most last year, so I just randomly picked on and then it let me put in the grad school code and I put everything else as $0.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats on everyone who got an interview!!!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 1, 2018)

How do I fill out the CSS profile? They keep asking about my parents even though I hit the independent option..


----------



## Operator (Feb 1, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> How do I fill out the CSS profile? They keep asking about my parents even though I hit the independent option..


I ran into that option...just put in $0 for contribution and pick a parent that you "lived" with last year. Then it will give you the option to select your graduate status.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes I finally figured it out lol..that was annoying. I don’t remember it being so complicated last year!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 2, 2018)

Any interviews sent out for screenwriting/directing?


----------



## civetta (Feb 2, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Any interviews sent out for screenwriting/directing?


according to the previous years' spreadsheets, Screenwriting/Directing applicants get their interview notifications in 2-3 weeks after producers. This year producers got their invitations on January 25, so screenwriters/directors should be notified on February 8 or 15.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 2, 2018)

civetta said:


> according to the previous years' spreadsheets, Screenwriting/Directing applicants get their interview notifications in 2-3 weeks after producers. This year producers got their invitations on January 25, so screenwriters/directors should be notified on February 8 or 15.


Ohhhhhhh dope!


----------



## DamienA (Feb 3, 2018)

Just curious what everyone's 10 page writing sample was on. Big budget? Small budget? I wrote big for UCLA, small for Columbia. I assume between the two schools they would be more inclined to see the "small movie" than the big movie but I could be wrong, hence the question on what the samples are about.

My UCLA script was a Harry Potter adaptation and an original superhero movie and I got the interview for it, my link here: ucla so I can honestly tell you that UCLA is fine with the big movies at the interview interest level.

What did you guys write about? My Columbia story is about a soccer player who goes to Columbia and tries to win his ex-girlfriend back while shying away from the feelings that his blind best friend has for him.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 3, 2018)

My dramatic sample is about best friends who watch their friendship dissolve because of gentrification politics.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 3, 2018)

Also, how are creative producing candidates prepping for interviews? I've watched a few of Ira's and Maureen's projects and plan to watch a few more. 

The grad students that I emailed said, "be myself." So, I'm working on that! They also mentioned reviewing our application materials and staying up to date on news related to the industry.  

And good luck to all the folks who have interviews next week!


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Feb 3, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Also, how are creative producing candidates prepping for interviews? I've watched a few of Ira's and Maureen's projects and plan to watch a few more.
> 
> The grad students that I emailed said, "be myself." So, I'm working on that! They also mentioned reviewing our application materials and staying up to date on news related to the industry.
> 
> And good luck to all the folks who have interviews next week!



I had my interview with the creative producing program two days ago. It was very casual. It felt more like a conversation rather than a barrage of questions. Maureen seems nice and shows genuine interest in your responses. Best thing you can do at this point is dress nice, speak clearly, and be yourself. Best of luck!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 3, 2018)

DamienA said:


> Just curious what everyone's 10 page writing sample was on. Big budget? Small budget? I wrote big for UCLA, small for Columbia. I assume between the two schools they would be more inclined to see the "small movie" than the big movie but I could be wrong, hence the question on what the samples are about.
> 
> My UCLA script was a Harry Potter adaptation and an original superhero movie and I got the interview for it, my link here: ucla so I can honestly tell you that UCLA is fine with the big movies at the interview interest level.
> 
> What did you guys write about? My Columbia story is about a soccer player who goes to Columbia and tries to win his ex-girlfriend back while shying away from the feelings that his blind best friend has for him.



Mine was about the cycle of abuse...


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 3, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> I had my interview with the creative producing program two days ago. It was very casual. It felt more like a conversation rather than a barrage of questions. Maureen seems nice and shows genuine interest in your responses. Best thing you can do at this point is dress nice, speak clearly, and be yourself. Best of luck!



What did you guys talk about? Was it just you and Maureen? I remember last year we talked about the movies and shows I liked.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 3, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> I had my interview with the creative producing program two days ago. It was very casual. It felt more like a conversation rather than a barrage of questions. Maureen seems nice and shows genuine interest in your responses. Best thing you can do at this point is dress nice, speak clearly, and be yourself. Best of luck!



Hey congratulations! If you land at Columbia look me up, I'm a Portsmouth native!


----------



## Operator (Feb 5, 2018)

Just finished my interview. Went well. Very casual. Talked about what recent films I saw in the last year that I liked. Why I picked producing and Columbia as a choice. They also asked what I've been up to since I interviewed with them last year.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 5, 2018)

Operator said:


> Just finished my interview. Went well. Very casual. Talked about what recent films I saw in the last year that I liked. Why I picked producing and Columbia as a choice. They also asked what I've been up to since I interviewed with them last year.


Who’s interviewed you?


----------



## Operator (Feb 5, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Who’s interviewed you?


Jack and Ira from Creative Producing


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 5, 2018)

Operator said:


> Jack and Ira from Creative Producing


Cool I had jack last year...so how long was it?


----------



## Operator (Feb 5, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Cool I had jack last year...so how long was it?


I think it was about 15minutes


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 5, 2018)

Operator said:


> I think it was about 15minutes


Dope dope


----------



## civetta (Feb 8, 2018)

so has anybody from Screenwriting/Directing applicants heard anything from Columbia?


----------



## Tsh (Feb 9, 2018)

civetta said:


> so has anybody from Screenwriting/Directing applicants heard anything from Columbia?


I'm constantly refreshing my email....I got 8 views on my application films in the past 2 days...


----------



## Zeno (Feb 9, 2018)

Just talked to the admissions office this morning and they said that Screenwriting/Directing applicants will be notified in the next couple of weeks. When I got notified for an interview at Columbia, last year, it was on the 13th of this month. Very interesting that you got 8 views in two days, Tsheff. Mine were more spread out from early January until now but about the same # of views. I applied to AFI, NYU, UT Austin, and, course, Columbia. Also applied to UCLA who doesn't look at your film until after you get an interview. Be curious to know how wide you cast your net school-wise.


----------



## civetta (Feb 9, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Just talked to the admissions office this morning and they said that Screenwriting/Directing applicants will be notified in the next couple of weeks. When I got notified for an interview at Columbia, last year, it was on the 13th of this month. Very interesting that you got 8 views in two days, Tsheff. Mine were more spread out from early January until now but about the same # of views. I applied to AFI, NYU, UT Austin, and, course, Columbia. Also applied to UCLA who doesn't look at your film until after you get an interview.


okay, thank you. I guess the interview notifications will be sent next Thursday because Columbia notify Screenwriting/Directing exactly 2-3 weeks after Producing who got their interview dates on January 25.


----------



## Andre (Feb 9, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> I'm constantly refreshing my email....I got 8 views on my application films in the past 2 days...


 
Hey, where can I see how my application got viewed? Thanks!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 10, 2018)

civetta said:


> okay, thank you. I guess the interview notifications will be sent next Thursday because Columbia notify Screenwriting/Directing exactly 2-3 weeks after Producing who got their interview dates on January 25.





Andre said:


> Hey, where can I see how my application got viewed? Thanks!


Thinking folks are talking about via their vimeo pages. At least in terms of the video portion.


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

I see 2 applicants got their interview notifications, that means that I'm out.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

civetta said:


> I see 2 applicants got their interview notifications, that means that I'm out.



Why do you think you’re out?


----------



## Lundun2017 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi all I'm new to the thread and I'm also an international student. I just got an interview email from Columbia scheduled for next week.


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Why do you think you’re out?


because Columbia sent out all their notifications at once and I haven't got any...

good luck to everyone who got their interview notifications!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 12, 2018)

My girlfriend and I both got interviews from Columbia just now!


----------



## Manwitch (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm not an optimist by any means, but according to last years spreadsheet it seems there were multiple dates of interview invitations and they were strangely far apart in time. You may want to keep the emotional door ajar for another week or so... just saying.


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

Manwitch said:


> I'm not an optimist by any means, but according to last years spreadsheet it seems there were multiple dates of interview invitations and they were strangely far apart in time. You may want to keep the emotional door ajar for another week or so... just saying.


nope, Columbia notifies their interview selections on one day, so it's 6 pm and I officially lost my hope.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 12, 2018)

I would not lose hope. I looked through the spreadsheet and it seems that not many applicants changed their status! Check the portal. See if there is an alert there.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

civetta said:


> because Columbia sent out all their notifications at once and I haven't got any...
> 
> good luck to everyone who got their interview notifications!


Oh for directing/screenwriting?


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Oh for directing/screenwriting?


yep


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

Lundun2017 said:


> Hi all I'm new to the thread and I'm also an international student. I just got an interview email from Columbia scheduled for next week.


For screenwriting and directing? And congrats!!!!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> My girlfriend and I both got interviews from Columbia just now!


Dooopppee!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

civetta said:


> yep


I’m sorry :/ did you apply anywhere else?


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I’m sorry :/ did you apply anywhere else?


yep, to other 4 schools but so far got only interview with AFI.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

civetta said:


> yep


I wouldn’t give up yet..2 years ago they sent out invites over 3 days...this was for screenwriting/directing btw.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

civetta said:


> yep, to other 4 schools but so far got only interview with AFI.


Okay well that’s good!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok this is my first time posting here! I am also an international applicant for screenwriting/directing, and this is my second time applying as well. I was pretty confident about my materials before, but this time I didn't get any interview notifications at all...

I know last year they sent all interview notifications at once, but if they send them in waves, will they do international students first and then domestic students? Am I out of the game??


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Ok this is my first time posting here! I am also an international applicant for screenwriting/directing, and this is my second time applying as well. I was pretty confident about my materials before, but this time I didn't get any interview notifications at all...
> 
> I know last year they sent all interview notifications at once, but if they send them in waves, will they do international students first and then domestic students? Am I out of the game??




Two years ago they did it over 3 days...so sit tight  did you get an interview last year?


----------



## lianlee (Feb 12, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Two years ago they did it over 3 days...so sit tight  did you get an interview last year?



Nope I didn't :/ 

I just checked the spreadsheet, it seems several people has already changed their status, and about 40% people got interviews no matter they're domestic or not....ugh


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 12, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Nope I didn't :/
> 
> I just checked the spreadsheet, it seems several people has already changed their status, and about 40% people got interviews no matter they're domestic or not....ugh


I would still wait a few days...you never know


----------



## Lundun2017 (Feb 12, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> For screenwriting and directing? And congrats!!!!


Yes for screenwriting and directing and thanks! Goodluck to everyone still waiting for a response!


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

Lundun2017 said:


> Yes for screenwriting and directing and thanks! Goodluck to everyone still waiting for a response!


congrats! you can update your status here Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## Zeno (Feb 12, 2018)

Got an interview email from Columbia earlier today and scheduled one for the second week in March! Looks like the slots filled pretty fast!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 12, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Got an interview email from Columbia earlier today and scheduled one for the second week in March! Looks like the slots filled pretty fast!


Congratulations!!!
Do you think they have already sent all the notifications out based on the slots?
Thank you!


----------



## civetta (Feb 12, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Do you think they have already sent all the notifications out based on the slots?
> Thank you!


I don’t think that they will send invitations to anyone, because according to the spreadsheet 10 out of 19 got the interviews, it’s more than 50%.


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 13, 2018)

Guys does anyone know if people who have applied through Fulbright are supposed to get interview notifications?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> I don’t think that they will send invitations to anyone, because according to the spreadsheet 10 out of 19 got the interviews, it’s more than 50%.


Not everyone who applied is on this site tho..


----------



## civetta (Feb 13, 2018)

> Some interview invitations have been sent out. However, all applications are kept on file and will remain under consideration until final decisions are sent (sometime in mid- to late March), so it's possible that more applicants will be invited to interview.



definitely out


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> definitely out


Why? They said more will possibly come out? Or am I reading this wrong lol


----------



## civetta (Feb 13, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Why? They said more will possibly come out? Or am I reading this wrong lol


you’re reading it right, but it’s just a polite answer for a rejection according to the previous years spreadsheets, no one got a late invitation.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> you’re reading it right, but it’s just a polite answer for a rejection according to the previous years spreadsheets, no one got a late invitation.


Ohhhhhhh...sorry:/


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

How many people applied to the creative producing program and how many of those get interviews?

Same with screenwriting/ directing


----------



## Operator (Feb 13, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> How many people applied to the creative producing program and how many of those get interviews?
> 
> Same with screenwriting/ directing


I interviewed for creative producing


----------



## Operator (Feb 13, 2018)

Eel Dreams said:


> Guys does anyone know if people who have applied through Fulbright are supposed to get interview notifications?


Fulbright is just a scholarship, you still have to apply directly to the school. Did you do that?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

Operator said:


> I interviewed for creative producing


 I meant over alll...lol. Like how many applicants..my bad.


----------



## civetta (Feb 13, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> How many people applied to the creative producing program and how many of those get interviews?
> 
> Same with screenwriting/ directing


around 600 applicants, 200-300 get interviews, and they accept 72


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> around 600 applicants, 200-300 get interviews, and they accept 72


Damn...that’s a lot of interviews..o


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 13, 2018)

Operator said:


> Fulbright is just a scholarship


Yes I'm a recipient.



Operator said:


> you still have to apply directly to the school. Did you do that?


I didnt apply directly. IIE did it on my behalf and I'm not supposed to contact the unis. Neither can they. So right now I'm in the dark a bit about interviews.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 13, 2018)

I spoke to Columbia less than a minute before this message and asked if more interviews would be sent out. The exact response I got was "We sent out interview requests, we may send out more, we just don't know." I asked again, "Is there an actual possibility you will send out more requests?" she said "Yes." There's no way of me knowing if that's PR to ease the pain, but those were the responses a few seconds ago.

Edit: To add to this, she also gave a line that resembled "In the past we have sent more interviews out after this stage." which confirms that the previous year spreadsheets of different interview request dates is in fact accurate and there was hope for those at least within that year/potentially within other years. So if her information is correct, the "doubt" that the spreadsheets of previous years were incorrect, can be settled in the event that this admissions officer is competent in relating information.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I spoke to Columbia less than a minute before this message and asked if more interviews would be sent out. The exact response I got was "We sent out interview requests, we may send out more, we just don't know." I asked again, "Is there an actual possibility you will send out more requests?" she said "Yes." There's no way of me knowing if that's PR to ease the pain, but those were the responses a few seconds ago.
> 
> Edit: To add to this, she also gave a line that resembled "In the past we have sent more interviews out after this stage." which confirms that the previous year spreadsheets of different interview request dates is in fact accurate and there was hope for those at least within that year/potentially within other years. So if her information is correct, the "doubt" that the spreadsheets of previous years were incorrect, can be settled in the event that this admissions officer is competent in relating information.



Interesting


----------



## Zeno (Feb 13, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Do you think they have already sent all the notifications out based on the slots?
> Thank you!


Thank you and I don't know for sure. Last year it was all one day but DamienA's admissions inquiry suggests that there may be more this year. You never know with these things. It's a very interesting process, full of surprises.


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 13, 2018)

According to the spreadsheet, it appears an International student received an email notification for an interview today 2/13. I guess there is still some hope. Keep your heads up guys!


----------



## civetta (Feb 13, 2018)

Kjpermen said:


> According to the spreadsheet, it appears an International student received an email notification for an interview today 2/13. I guess there is still some hope. Keep your heads up guys!


I guess it happened because of the time difference


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

My interview is today!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

civetta said:


> I guess it happened because of the time difference


Are you international?


----------



## Zeno (Feb 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> My interview is today!


Good luck ash!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Good luck ash!


Thanks ❤️


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> My interview is today!


Good luck! Please let us know how it goes! I have mine next Thursday.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 14, 2018)

Also for those who've interviewed, do you have any advice?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Good luck! Please let us know how it goes! I have mine next Thursday.


I will


----------



## civetta (Feb 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Are you international?


yep


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

civetta said:


> yep



oh i see


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

Okay guys it went well...they asked me why this school..what recent movies I’ve seen..why producing rather than writing....we talked about a documentary I saw...was it good or not.

I asked a few questions as well. Overall I did better this year than last year. Now we wait.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Also for those who've interviewed, do you have any advice?


Yes, be passionate about why you want to produce. Look presentable, speak with conviction and relax. It’s very informal. Jack and Ira are extremely nice! One of the current students who I have been emailing was there and he has a calming presence. It shook off the nerves and doubt. Remember hundreds have applied and only about 75 get asked to interview. That’s an extremely big deal. You’re in the top 10 percent....act like it. Don’t be arrogant. Be confident in yourself.


----------



## Fudso (Feb 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Yes, be passionate about why you want to produce. Look presentable, speak with conviction and relax. It’s very informal. Jack and Ira are extremely nice! One of the current students who I have been emailing was there and he has a calming presence. It shook off the nerves and doubt. Remember hundreds have applied and only about 75 get asked to interview. That’s an extremely big deal. You’re in the top 10 percent....act like it. Don’t be arrogant. Be confident in yourself.



First off, congrats, glad it went well for you. I'm interviewing next week, so it's nice to hear the interview is pretty casual. Also how formal did you dress for it?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 14, 2018)

Fudso said:


> First off, congrats, glad it went well for you. I'm interviewing next week, so it's nice to hear the interview is pretty casual. Also how formal did you dress for it?


Thanks!! 

I wore a nice cardigan, pearls and black dress pants...with my very nice flats. 

You don’t have to wear a dress or tie lol. Just look presentable.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 17, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got interview requests! 



civetta said:


> around 600 applicants, 200-300 get interviews, and they accept 72


I think this interview number is too high. I'd guess probably 125-150 total get interviewed for 72-75 slots for both Scr/Dir and Producing.


----------



## Twilight98 (Feb 18, 2018)

To everyone that got an interview to this school I have to say congrats. I have never gotten an interview to this school and I spent 2 years applying to film schools and currently attend USC now. You've done very well, keep it up, and APPLY AGAIN if it doesn't work out. I didn't get into anywhere but one school (which I will not name) which I was not interested at all in, and I applied again my second year and got into 3 dream institutions. Take a second year to apply if the first one doesn't work out.


----------



## Operator (Feb 18, 2018)

Twilight98 said:


> To everyone that got an interview to this school I have to say congrats. I have never gotten an interview to this school and I spent 2 years applying to film schools and currently attend USC now. You've done very well, keep it up, and APPLY AGAIN if it doesn't work out. I didn't get into anywhere but one school (which I will not name) which I was not interested at all in, and I applied again my second year and got into 3 dream institutions. Take a second year to apply if the first one doesn't work out.


I wish USC had wanted to interview with me, but I'm assuming it's too late for that. Still hope for the other schools though.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 19, 2018)

Twilight98 said:


> To everyone that got an interview to this school I have to say congrats. I have never gotten an interview to this school and I spent 2 years applying to film schools and currently attend USC now. You've done very well, keep it up, and APPLY AGAIN if it doesn't work out. I didn't get into anywhere but one school (which I will not name) which I was not interested at all in, and I applied again my second year and got into 3 dream institutions. Take a second year to apply if the first one doesn't work out.


 Congrats! So what’s USC like?


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 20, 2018)

Would it be inappropriate to ask for feedback on my creative samples?


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 22, 2018)

My interview went really well! Like everyone else said, just be yourself, speak clearly/confidently, and enjoy the moment. You beat out hundreds of applicants to make it to them. Can't wait for a decision! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 24, 2018)

Any thoughts on when CP applicants will start to hear back?


----------



## azi (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi everyone. I had my interview for Directing/Screenwriting on Tuesday 2/20. It was the easiest and the most friendly interview I've ever had. Eric made sure to make me calm. They emphasized on how much they already knew about me and read carefully all parts of my application. It was very important for them that what type of stories I'll tell when I come to school. I told them at least 2 feature film ideas, the current project I am working on currently ( a short) and told them about how I am improving my directing skills. It was more like a chat and I was talking most of the times. It was also important for them that I already love New York and have a career here. So, in a nutshell, don't worry and have some project ideas ready. Also, have at least 2-3 meaningful questions about the program. Good Luck!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 24, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Any thoughts on when CP applicants will start to hear back?



Mid March!


----------



## Gold (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello everyone,

So, if by Sunday 25th of February I haven't heard anything from Columbia it means I'm out?
I am an international student and I applied for Directing MFA.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 25, 2018)

Gold said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So, if by Sunday 25th of February I haven't heard anything from Columbia it means I'm out?
> I am an international student and I applied for Directing MFA.




Maybe try emailing the admissions department? Try looking on your portal as well. Don't give up hope though!


----------



## Gold (Feb 25, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Maybe try emailing the admissions department? Try looking on your portal as well. Don't give up hope though!


The answer is on my portal? Is there a place where it says "rejected"?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 25, 2018)

Gold said:


> The answer is on my portal? Is there a place where it says "rejected"?


It would say congrats you’ve got an interview...


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 26, 2018)

How are CP candidates killing time? I just wanna know already!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 26, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> How are CP candidates killing time? I just wanna know already!



I know lol...I’m watching Netflix and just working..it’s tough.


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 27, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I know lol...I’m watching Netflix and just working..it’s tough.




Ooo, any recommendations? Just started the series  "Seven Seconds" this morning.


----------



## Tsh (Feb 27, 2018)

azi said:


> Hi everyone. I had my interview for Directing/Screenwriting on Tuesday 2/20. It was the easiest and the most friendly interview I've ever had. Eric made sure to make me calm. They emphasized on how much they already knew about me and read carefully all parts of my application. It was very important for them that what type of stories I'll tell when I come to school. I told them at least 2 feature film ideas, the current project I am working on currently ( a short) and told them about how I am improving my directing skills. It was more like a chat and I was talking most of the times. It was also important for them that I already love New York and have a career here. So, in a nutshell, don't worry and have some project ideas ready. Also, have at least 2-3 meaningful questions about the program. Good Luck!



Thank you SO much for this, this is really helpful.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 27, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Ooo, any recommendations? Just started the series  "Seven Seconds" this morning.



Seven Seconds was beautifully done! I'm curious on your thoughts on the ending when you finish. I'm watching Dark right now and I love it! It's a little confusing in the beginning but then it starts to make sense. It's in German but with English subtitles. Stranger Things, The Crown, The Travelers are great choices as well! Do you have Hulu?


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 27, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Seven Seconds was beautifully done! I'm curious on your thoughts on the ending when you finish. I'm watching Dark right now and I love it! It's a little confusing in the beginning but then it starts to make sense. It's in German but with English subtitles. Stranger Things, The Crown, The Travelers are great choices as well! Do you have Hulu?



I'm on five minutes into the pilot. Usually, I catch up on new shows at the gym, so I can answer you in a few days!

Love these seasons of Stranger Things and The Crown. I loved that the Crown displayed the nationalist movements of the 1950s and 60s and how those political changes affected the status of the monarchy. I'm going to miss Clair and Matt. 

Have you watched Strong Island? It's tough to watch but wonderfully done. Also, I'd give Chasing Coral a watch. I saw it recently and enjoyed its balance of art and information. While I sat in awe of the stunning cinematography and technique behind it, I also cringed watching the destruction of nature. Plus, one of the producer's Larissa Rhodes graduated from the Creative Producing Program. 

I do have Hulu!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I'm on five minutes into the pilot. Usually, I catch up on new shows at the gym, so I can answer you in a few days!
> 
> Love these seasons of Stranger Things and The Crown. I loved that the Crown displayed the nationalist movements of the 1950s and 60s and how those political changes affected the status of the monarchy. I'm going to miss Clair and Matt.
> 
> ...



excellent!  I really love the crown!

i''l check out Strong Island and Chasing Coral. Oh really she did? I'll look up Larissa.

You should watch the Handmaid's Tale. It very very tough but it's important to watch.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> excellent!  I really love the crown!
> 
> i''l check out Strong Island and Chasing Coral. Oh really she did? I'll look up Larissa.
> 
> You should watch the Handmaid's Tale. It very very tough but it's important to watch.



Tried watching the pilot for Handmaid's Tale but couldn't get through it. Granted, I'd just pulled a long work day. Will def give another try. 

Also, I checked my application portal and noticed that the interview notification disappeared. Could we get notices soon?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Tried watching the pilot for Handmaid's Tale but couldn't get through it. Granted, I'd just pulled a long work day. Will def give another try.
> 
> Also, I checked my application portal and noticed that the interview notification disappeared. Could we get notices soon?



Yeah it's a lot

and I checked mine...my notification is still there so idk.lol. They told me we would know in march. Last year it was mid march.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Yeah it's a lot
> 
> and I checked mine...my notification is still there so idk.lol. They told me we would know in march. Last year it was mid march.



I won't read too much into then ! However, they mentioned to me that we may hear this week. At least that's what I remember being told. 

Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I won't read too much into then ! However, they mentioned to me that we may hear this week. At least that's what I remember being told.
> 
> Anyone else wanna chime in?



Let me look into last year..cuz I remember a person’s interview notice did disappear


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

I wouldn't read too much into it. We won't know until we know.

Sorry for causing paranoia!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it. We won't know until we know.
> 
> Sorry for causing paranoia!


Lolol


----------



## Fudso (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it. We won't know until we know.
> 
> Sorry for causing paranoia!


Yeah my interview disappeared as well. Also, based on last year, I thought that the notification would come out mid march, so this for sure heightened the anxiety. Did you ask them and they said this week?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Yeah my interview disappeared as well. Also, based on last year, I thought that the notification would come out mid march, so this for sure heightened the anxiety. Did you ask them and they said this week?


After my interview, Maureen mentioned that they were going to have decisions by this week. 

Playing a waiting game


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> After my interview, Maureen mentioned that they were going to have decisions by this week.
> 
> Playing a waiting game



Have decisions this week and then send them out next week? lol...idk ughh


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Yeah my interview disappeared as well. Also, based on last year, I thought that the notification would come out mid march, so this for sure heightened the anxiety. Did you ask them and they said this week?



Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Yeah that's what I thought.


Again, didn't mean to cause any nerves! Just thought I should mention that's what Maureen mentioned. But, history points to mid-March.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Again, didn't mean to cause any nerves! Just thought I should mention that's what Maureen mentioned. But, history points to mid-March.


You could be right because they sent out the interview invites a week early so...


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> You could be right because they sent out the interview invites a week early so...


And interviews ended last Thursday so there's a possibility.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> And interviews ended last Thursday so there's a possibility.


yup so there ya go! oh wait lol...tomorrow is friday right? Yeah I would be shocked if they said anything tomorrow.


----------



## Bruno (Mar 1, 2018)

Do you guys know who are the people conducting the interviews for Screenwriting/Directing applicants?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruno said:


> Do you guys know who are the people conducting the interviews for Screenwriting/Directing applicants?



You'll get an email a few days before telling you who will interview you!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruno said:


> Do you guys know who are the people conducting the interviews for Screenwriting/Directing applicants?



What Ash said, but if you were given the current students to email, they may know who will conduct your interview. Good luck!


----------



## Bruno (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks guys! My interview is on Sunday so hopefully I'll be getting an email tomorrow.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruno said:


> Thanks guys! My interview is on Sunday so hopefully I'll be getting an email tomorrow.


Sunday? You international?


----------



## Bruno (Mar 1, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## timpoops (Mar 1, 2018)

So, I scheduled my interview back in February and received a confirmation email for it immediately. I logged into my application today and it's still allowing me to select an interview slot. Basically, this message: 

"Congratulations! You have been selected to interview for admission to the Film MFA Program. Interviews can be conducted in person, via Skype or by telephone. Please click here to schedule your interview."

Is this a glitch? Wondering if anyone with their interview scheduled in the coming weeks could check if this is still the message popping up for them.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 2, 2018)

Felt bad for getting us all worked up so I emailed the admissions department. Here's the word on CP decision notifications...


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 2, 2018)

Welp prolly next week then...


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 5, 2018)

anyone hear anything?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 5, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> anyone hear anything?



Nope. Maybe tomorrow? Hopefully by Friday.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 5, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Nope. Maybe tomorrow? Hopefully by Friday.



hmm hopefully


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 6, 2018)

They are still conducting interviews for screenwriting/directing all the way until March 13th or 14th so unless they are doing rolling admissions... it might be a while before we hear back.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 6, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> They are still conducting interviews for screenwriting/directing all the way until March 13th or 14th so unless they are doing rolling admissions... it might be a while before we hear back.


The creative producing is done..usually we hear back mid March.


----------



## Tsh (Mar 6, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> They are still conducting interviews for screenwriting/directing all the way until March 13th or 14th so unless they are doing rolling admissions... it might be a while before we hear back.


Yeah, I am interviewing on March 12th and the other day available to me was March 13th.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 6, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> And interviews ended last Thursday so there's a possibility.


Added.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 6, 2018)

Should clarify that CP applicants receive notifications a few weeks before Directing/Screenwriting applicants. Our interviews ended almost two weeks ago.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 6, 2018)

EXACTLY


----------



## Petko (Mar 6, 2018)

I interviewed for the Creative Producing programme on 01/02/18. I emailed one of the students from CU that I was in contact with and they told me we should hear back this week as next week is spring break. So, assuming they make calls in the span of three days, they might start calling tomorrow?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 6, 2018)

Petko said:


> I interviewed for the Creative Producing programme on 01/02/18. I emailed one of the students from CU that I was in contact with and they told me we should hear back this week as next week is spring break. So, assuming they make calls in the span of three days, they might start calling tomorrow?





Petko said:


> I interviewed for the Creative Producing programme on 01/02/18. I emailed one of the students from CU that I was in contact with and they told me we should hear back this week as next week is spring break. So, assuming they make calls in the span of three days, they might start calling tomorrow?



oh wow


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 6, 2018)

Did anyone else interview on Sunday (March 4)? I'm trying to remember who interviewed me (I think it was Anne and Ramin) but I'm not sure. I literally flew in for one night from LA so I could interview in person and was uncharacteristically anxious af for the whole thing.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 6, 2018)

Petko said:


> I interviewed for the Creative Producing programme on 01/02/18. I emailed one of the students from CU that I was in contact with and they told me we should hear back this week as next week is spring break. So, assuming they make calls in the span of three days, they might start calling tomorrow?


Let's hope! The wait is agonizing.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 6, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Let's hope! The wait is agonizing.


I emailed probably the same person and they said the same thing...prollly starts tomorrow.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 6, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I emailed probably the same person and they said the same thing...prollly starts tomorrow.


Let's all get some rest tonight and hope for the best tomorrow, Thursday or Friday


----------



## cohen37 (Mar 6, 2018)

This wait is a killer! Does anyone know across how many days they usually take for giving phonecalls for CP?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 6, 2018)

cohen37 said:


> This wait is a killer! Does anyone know across how many days they usually take for giving phonecalls for CP?


3


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 6, 2018)

cohen37 said:


> This wait is a killer! Does anyone know across how many days they usually take for giving phonecalls for CP?


Usually three days. Wednesday- Thursday or at least according to last year's thread and spreadsheet. Take a look at last year's threat and spreadsheet! Good luck


----------



## Fudso (Mar 6, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone! Hopefully we all meet up at the program next year and laugh about the anxiety we had waiting to hear back.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 7, 2018)

Nothing? Lol


----------



## cohen37 (Mar 7, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Nothing? Lol


Columbia is closing at 4 today because of the storm-- so its even more likely no calls today


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 7, 2018)

cohen37 said:


> Columbia is closing at 4 today because of the storm-- so its even more likely no calls today


Makes sense!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 7, 2018)

Calls still could go out today! Let's stay upbeat .


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 7, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Calls still could go out today! Let's stay upbeat .


 i doubt it lol


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

Alright hopefully today lol


----------



## Petko (Mar 8, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> Alright hopefully today lol


They need to let us know already... lol The time zone difference doesn't help with my impatience either ha


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

Petko said:


> They need to let us know already... lol The time zone difference doesn't help with my impatience either ha


Lolol exactly!


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

Had my Screenwriting/Directing interview. For those who have interview after me, you have no reason to be nervous at all! I honesty felt like I was talking to two friends in a cafe. They are interested in you so just be yourself. 
Anyone know when we hear the decisions for Screenwriting/Directing?


----------



## Petko (Mar 8, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Had my Screenwriting/Directing interview. For those who have interview after me, you have no reason to be nervous at all! I honesty felt like I was talking to two friends in a cafe. They are interested in you so just be yourself.
> Anyone know when we hear the decisions for Screenwriting/Directing?


Congrats! Who did you have your interview with?


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

Petko said:


> Congrats! Who did you have your interview with?


I had David and Eric!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 8, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Had my Screenwriting/Directing interview. For those who have interview after me, you have no reason to be nervous at all! I honesty felt like I was talking to two friends in a cafe. They are interested in you so just be yourself.
> Anyone know when we hear the decisions for Screenwriting/Directing?


Congrats! Hopefully, we'll all get to see each other in a few months.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Had my Screenwriting/Directing interview. For those who have interview after me, you have no reason to be nervous at all! I honesty felt like I was talking to two friends in a cafe. They are interested in you so just be yourself.
> Anyone know when we hear the decisions for Screenwriting/Directing?



Late March!


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Congrats! Hopefully, we'll all get to see each other in a few months.


Thanks! I know I hope so too. Finger crossed.


----------



## Tsh (Mar 8, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Had my Screenwriting/Directing interview. For those who have interview after me, you have no reason to be nervous at all! I honesty felt like I was talking to two friends in a cafe. They are interested in you so just be yourself.
> Anyone know when we hear the decisions for Screenwriting/Directing?


I'm interviewing on Monday! I'm so excited!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> I'm interviewing on Monday! I'm so excited!


Good luck


----------



## Fudso (Mar 8, 2018)

So I’m guessing no word back today for CP?


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> I'm interviewing on Monday! I'm so excited!


Good luck!!


----------



## cohen37 (Mar 8, 2018)

Fudso said:


> So I’m guessing no word back today for CP?


doesn't seem like it


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

Fudso said:


> So I’m guessing no word back today for CP?



 I don't think so...


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone know how many people they interview? I had my interview last weekend. The whole thing was almost too easy...and now I'm sitting back killing myself wondering if I somehow blew it without even knowing.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 8, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Does anyone know how many people they interview? I had my interview last weekend. The whole thing was almost too easy...and now I'm sitting back killing myself wondering if I somehow blew it without even knowing.


Patrick Clement mentioned 125-150 applicants receive interviews for both tracks. He's a current student (I think he's graduating this year too)


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 8, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Patrick Clement mentioned 125-150 applicants receive interviews for both tracks. He's a current student (I think he's graduating this year too)


This anxiety is killing me. I'm going to be devastated if I interviewed and then don't get in. One way or the other I'm going to be emotionally shot into orbit.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 8, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> This anxiety is killing me. I'm going to be devastated if I interviewed and then don't get in. One way or the other I'm going to be emotionally shot into orbit.



I know it's easier said than done but just try to have a positive outlook. You got to the interview round beating out hundreds of other people. The admissions committee sees your passion and commitment to the craft of filmmaking. Even if Columbia isn't a fit at this moment, we can all always re-apply but we're all dedicated to this craft and will succeed!. BUT I have faith that this thread will hear good news!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 8, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I know it's easier said than done but just try to have a positive outlook. You got to the interview round beating out hundreds of other people. The admissions committee sees your passion and commitment to the craft of filmmaking. Even if Columbia isn't a fit at this moment, we can all always re-apply but we're all dedicated to this craft and will succeed!. BUT I have faith that this thread will hear good news!




I didn’t get in my first time...it was hard but you pick yourself up and apply again..


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 9, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> This anxiety is killing me. I'm going to be devastated if I interviewed and then don't get in. One way or the other I'm going to be emotionally shot into orbit.


lol don't worry. I think 75 out of 125-150 is a good chance. Even if we don't get in, there might be other factors so I wouldn't be too disappointed.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 9, 2018)

I feel like even tho it’s spring break we will hear stuff next week..


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

I hope someone receives a call this afternoon. Waiting another week will be agonizing! But current students did say that we'd hear back this week right? It's still early in the day. Anything can happen!!

And yes, if 75 out of 125-150 interviewers are accepted, then I think many of us are in great shape for an acceptance! Try to stay positive. Watch your favorite films on a loop. Go for a walk!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 9, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I hope someone receives a call this afternoon. Waiting another week will be agonizing! But current students did say that we'd hear back this week right? It's still early in the day. Anything can happen!!
> 
> And yes, if 75 out of 125-150 interviewers are accepted, then I think many of us are in great shape for an acceptance! Try to stay positive. Watch your favorite films on a loop. Go for a walk!


That's what they said..but nobody here got a call so...maybe next week.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> That's what they said..but nobody here got a call so...maybe next week.



Maybe one of us will get a call during the late afternoon or early evening? Today isn't over yet!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 9, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Maybe one of us will get a call during the late afternoon or early evening? Today isn't over yet!



It’s possible


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wondering if any current students can/want to weigh in on decision notices...


----------



## Tony Wan (Mar 9, 2018)

May I ask who are the interviewers this Thursday and Friday? Thanks


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

Tony Wan said:


> May I ask who are the interviewers this Thursday and Friday? Thanks


Were you given current students to email? They maybe able to answer the question for you as well.

Also for CP applicants, seems like we're not going to hear back today.  I held out hope but it's nearing midnight. 

Onward to Monday! Stay positive


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 9, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Patrick Clement mentioned 125-150 applicants receive interviews for both tracks. He's a current student (I think he's graduating this year too)


 That's my guess! 



redroom29 said:


> Wondering if any current students can/want to weigh in on decision notices...


Just so everyone knows, the film office is still open during Spring Break. Students are off, but staff and most of the faculty are still around 

Everyone hang in and Good Luck!
I wont be on the group next week cause I'm shooting, but I'm thinking happy thoughts for everyone.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> That's my guess!
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, the film office is still open during Spring Break. Students are off, but staff and most of the faculty are still around
> ...



Patrick Clement saving the day! Good luck on your shoot!


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 9, 2018)

.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> hello CP applicants~ I just got a phone call from Jack. It’s good news! Guys, ready to wait for your ring bells!
> 
> Plus, I’m international. In China. I was sleeping just now and I told him that it’s morning (noon actually) in China haha. He had waited still noon to call me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. This forum has helped me a lot. And if you have any questions just reply me. Thank you.


OMG CONGRATS!!! This is exciting. Congrats again!!


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 10, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> OMG CONGRATS!!! This is exciting. Congrats again!!




Thank you. It was about 00:00 in NYC when I got the phone call. So I really think today is the day. Everybody get ready and good luck.


----------



## Petko (Mar 10, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> Thank you. It was about 00:00 in NYC when I got the phone call. So I really think today is the day. Everybody get ready and good luck.


Oh my god! Congrats! So they technically called you on Saturday?


----------



## Petko (Mar 10, 2018)

Now I'm starting to question whether they've been making calls these past three days but none of us who are on here got in? The stress is real..


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 10, 2018)

Petko said:


> Now I'm starting to question whether they've been making calls these past three days but none of us who are on here got in? The stress is real..


Nah lol. Don't put that into the universe! I'm sure they just started this morning. The Columbia applicants tend to do well from here. Maybe they were still deliberating and finally got settled last night? I'm hoping all of us hear good news!


----------



## Petko (Mar 10, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Nah lol. Don't put that into the universe! I'm sure they just started this morning. The Columbia applicants tend to do well from here. Maybe they were still deliberating and finally got settled last night? I'm hoping all of us hear good news!


To be fair, I just looked back at previous years and in 2015 people got calls on the weekend. So, I'm hoping! The wait needs to end!


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 10, 2018)

Petko said:


> Oh my god! Congrats! So they technically called you on Saturday?



I think it was actually Friday midnight. Maybe they will make the rest phone calls next Monday because they are at weekends.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 10, 2018)

IRA CALLED ME IM IN OMG

I CANT BELIEVE IT


----------



## Petko (Mar 10, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> IRA CALLED ME IM IN OMG
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE IT


Congrats! That's amazing! So they're actually making calls on a Saturday?!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 10, 2018)

Petko said:


> Congrats! That's amazing! So they're actually making calls on a Saturday?!


Yes!


----------



## Petko (Mar 10, 2018)

Exciting. It's 9 pm here, so I should probably relax for today ha.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 10, 2018)

Petko said:


> Congrats! That's amazing! So they're actually making calls on a Saturday?!


Yes! Have hope.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 10, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> IRA CALLED ME IM IN OMG
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE IT


CONGRATS! Are you international?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 10, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> CONGRATS! Are you international?


No. I'm living in Baltimore now but I'm from NYC originally.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 11, 2018)

Alright y'all day 2 lol..


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes! Hang tight. I'm sure there will be some great news this afternoon! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Petko (Mar 11, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Yes! Hang tight. I'm sure there will be some great news this afternoon! Good luck to everyone.


Hopefully they make calls on Sunday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 11, 2018)

Petko said:


> Hopefully they make calls on Sunday! Fingers crossed!



I feel like they won’t...prolly tomorrow to wednesday..


----------



## fostera__ (Mar 11, 2018)

Long time lurker. I'm international. I received Maureen's mail this morning asking my phone number and time zone saying she would call me. Now I'm just staring at my phone...


----------



## fostera__ (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm in! Good luck to everyone! Hope we could meet each other in the coming fall!


----------



## Petko (Mar 12, 2018)

Congrats! I got Maureen's email last night, too. She just called me but I missed the call cause I was coming out of a doctor's appointment. Hopefully, she calls back!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

Petko said:


> Congrats! I got Maureen's email last night, too. She just called me but I missed the call cause I was coming out of a doctor's appointment. Hopefully, she calls back!


Means you’re in!! I also missed my phone call lol! Congrats


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

fostera__ said:


> I'm in! Good luck to everyone! Hope we could meet each other in the coming fall!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I’m definitely going so yes!


----------



## Petko (Mar 12, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Means you’re in!! I also missed my phone call lol! Congrats


Thanks! Did she take long to make a second call?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

Petko said:


> Thanks! Did she take long to make a second call?


I had Ira who left me a message for me to call him back. Probably 10 mins passed between it but it felt like a lifetime lol.

I’m also on the East coast so I didn’t need have the time zone difference. 

I’m sure she’ll call you in the late morning or early afternoon! But either way, you’re in !


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 12, 2018)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Petko (Mar 12, 2018)

How did the call go, what do you talk about?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

Petko said:


> How did the call go, what do you talk about?


Really just congratulations, what I was doing that day, scholarships info, and to look out for formal letter in the mail over the next few weeks


----------



## Petko (Mar 12, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Really just congratulations, what I was doing that day, scholarships info, and to look out for formal letter in the mail over the next few weeks


You got a scholarship! That's amazing!!! thats what I'm most anxcious about!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

Petko said:


> You got a scholarship! That's amazing!!! thats what I'm most anxcious about!


Yes! I’ll pm you some deets


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 12, 2018)

By when can Screenwriting/ directing applicants expect a reply?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> By when can Screenwriting/ directing applicants expect a reply?



Last year spread sheet has decision notifications staggered throughout the end the month. Sit tight!


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 12, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Last year spread sheet has decision notifications staggered throughout the end the month. Sit tight!


I am so anxious 
I’m not even sure how my interview went :/


----------



## mje8888 (Mar 12, 2018)

So it's safe to assume all accepted CP's have heard by now, right?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 12, 2018)

mje8888 said:


> So it's safe to assume all accepted CP's have heard by now, right?



Nah I wouldn't assume that. I think calls started going out this weekend.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 12, 2018)

mje8888 said:


> So it's safe to assume all accepted CP's have heard by now, right?



No..it just started like 2 days ago..


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 13, 2018)

alright another day folks!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 13, 2018)

Today is the last interview day for screenwriting/directing applicants... sigh.
Now we have another 2 weeks or so to go before we hear back. 

Side note: I wonder why there are so few screenwriting/directing students on this forum.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 13, 2018)

Also what are your thoughts on sending follow up thank you notes?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 13, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Also what are your thoughts on sending follow up thank you notes?


I sent thank you emails to the grad students who I was told to email.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 13, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Also what are your thoughts on sending follow up thank you notes?



I sent thank you notes!


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi! Been awhile since I've posted on here. I'm a first year in the CP track. Congrats to admitted CP applicants. If you have any questions about the program, feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi guys, been following this thread for a while and figured I would chime in to let @EclecticMel21 I'm on the screenwriting/directing track.
I had my interview on March 5th via Skype (international student from London). They were very friendly, it was the professor of directing and the professor of tv writing - both stellar guys.
Congrats to the CP students who have heard on their acceptance. I wonder when directing/ screenwriting applicants will hear back.


----------



## mm70 (Mar 14, 2018)

From what I understand, we should be hearing back in 5-10 days.


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 14, 2018)

ppr951 said:


> From what I understand, we should be hearing back in 5-10 days.


Gotcha - thanks for the info


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2018)

This waiting game is seriously killing me! Hi everyone I’m Mel, also a long time lurker on this site...I applied for the CP program, and I interviewed with Jack and Ira on Feb 14th.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

Melissa said:


> This waiting game is seriously killing me! Hi everyone I’m Mel, also a long time lurker on this site...I applied for the CP program, and I interviewed with Jack and Ira on Feb 14th.


 I interviewed on the same date and I'm also going crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tsh (Mar 14, 2018)

Just had my interview on Monday, and it was a dream. So relaxed and focused. I was really thankful for the graduate student who was there to chat while I waited for them to finish up the other interview! That was my last interview, now the waiting begins...


----------



## mm70 (Mar 14, 2018)

Do you think there are any more interviews left?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 14, 2018)

ppr951 said:


> Do you think there are any more interviews left?


I was given the option to interview only the 12th or the 13th, so to my knowledge yesterday was the last day to interview? Does anyone else have any more information on this?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

anything? lol


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> anything? lol


The wait is killing me. Not like I'd be able to afford to move to NYC even if I was accepted.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

Operator said:


> The wait is killing me. Not like I'd be able to afford to move to NYC even if I was accepted.



I mean it’s still going right lol? And you might be able to


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2018)

ash_ketchum said:


> I mean it’s still going right lol? And you might be able to


I'm an unemployed disabled veteran. I'm 100% relying on financial aid and gradplus loans to fund this degree. There's no way I can afford first, last and broker fee in NYC. Now if I get approved for student housing then it may be doable since there's a better chance of them allowing me to pay them later since they know loans will be coming in eventually.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

Operator said:


> I'm an unemployed disabled veteran. I'm 100% relying on financial aid and gradplus loans to fund this degree. There's no way I can afford first, last and broker fee in NYC. Now if I get approved for student housing then it may be doable since there's a better chance of them allowing me to pay them later since they know loans will be coming in eventually.


Right so think like that


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 14, 2018)

Operator said:


> I'm an unemployed disabled veteran. I'm 100% relying on financial aid and gradplus loans to fund this degree. There's no way I can afford first, last and broker fee in NYC. Now if I get approved for student housing then it may be doable since there's a better chance of them allowing me to pay them later since they know loans will be coming in eventually.


I didn't realize  you were a vet! - there are a lot of scholarships out there for getting vets into film. Including programs through the DGA. It'll take some research on your end, but you seem like a really good candidate for those opportunities - some are for MFA scholarships, others are mentorships and fellowships with studios or production companies or the guilds.

I got curious myself - here's a starting point. Not sure if you've researched this at all yourself in the past, but the link is here for anyone else it may benefit also. 

Our Mission | Veterans in Film & Television


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I didn't realize  you were a vet! - there are a lot of scholarships out there for getting vets into film. Including programs through the DGA. It'll take some research on your end, but you seem like a really good candidate for those opportunities - some are for MFA scholarships, others are mentorships and fellowships with studios or production companies or the guilds.
> 
> I got curious myself - here's a starting point. Not sure if you've researched this at all yourself in the past, but the link is here for anyone else it may benefit also.
> 
> Our Mission | Veterans in Film & Television



Exactly! So much opportunity


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I didn't realize  you were a vet! - there are a lot of scholarships out there for getting vets into film. Including programs through the DGA. It'll take some research on your end, but you seem like a really good candidate for those opportunities - some are for MFA scholarships, others are mentorships and fellowships with studios or production companies or the guilds.
> 
> I got curious myself - here's a starting point. Not sure if you've researched this at all yourself in the past, but the link is here for anyone else it may benefit also.
> 
> Our Mission | Veterans in Film & Television


VFT is absolutely useless. I've been a member for a few years. I'll check out DGA. thanks.


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2018)

Meh. I got denied admissions. Just got the email.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

me too


Operator said:


> Meh. I got denied admissions. Just got the email.


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

Honestly...I should've went for screenwiting.


----------



## mje8888 (Mar 14, 2018)

Waitlisted! Anyone know how often people get off the waiting list?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 14, 2018)

So, congrats to everyone who got in. I'm going to try again in the fall in screenwriting  For everyone who didn't get in...try again!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 14, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Just had my interview on Monday, and it was a dream. So relaxed and focused. I was really thankful for the graduate student who was there to chat while I waited for them to finish up the other interview! That was my last interview, now the waiting begins...



I almost wish it was harder. It was so easy I have absolutely no gauge of how I did or how much the interview even means. I'm doing so much mental gymnastics that I've managed to simultaneously convince myself that it went fine/went horribly wrong and I cost myself. 

Anyways, back to consuming scotch.


----------



## Petko (Mar 14, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Hi guys, been following this thread for a while and figured I would chime in to let @EclecticMel21 I'm on the screenwriting/directing track.
> I had my interview on March 5th via Skype (international student from London). They were very friendly, it was the professor of directing and the professor of tv writing - both stellar guys.
> Congrats to the CP students who have heard on their acceptance. I wonder when directing/ screenwriting applicants will hear back.


Hey! I'm from England, too! Good luck with your application!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2018)

clairewitchproject said:


> Hi! Been awhile since I've posted on here. I'm a first year in the CP track. Congrats to admitted CP applicants. If you have any questions about the program, feel free to reach out to me with any questions.





ash_ketchum said:


> I interviewed on the same date and I'm also going crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





ash_ketchum said:


> I interviewed on the same date and I'm also going crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



So sad to report, I didnt make it in for this Fall


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone on here who reapplied this year and were accepted?


----------



## ash_ketchum (Mar 15, 2018)

Not me


----------



## Eel Dreams (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2018)

After processing the disappointing news, I realized that I didn’t say Congratulations to those who made it...CONGRATS GUYS!! May you all excel successfully in this program and thrive in your careers!

And don’t forget to come back on here to share your experiences on this incredible journey that you are about to embark! )


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2018)

View attachment 954


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2018)

For the rest of us...let’s keep trying


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2018)

clairewitchproject said:


> Hi! Been awhile since I've posted on here. I'm a first year in the CP track. Congrats to admitted CP applicants. If you have any questions about the program, feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


Hi Claire! I will definitely be reaching out. Unfortunately I wasn’t accepted in the CP program this year, however I will be reapplying in the Fall. Good Luck with your projects!


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 15, 2018)

Petko said:


> Hey! I'm from England, too! Good luck with your application!


Awesome! You also screenwriting / directing? Good luck with your application too


----------



## mm70 (Mar 19, 2018)

Good luck to all Screenwriting/Directing applicants this week. I'm guessing we will hear back soon.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 19, 2018)

Waiting for a good news


----------



## Erina_88 (Mar 19, 2018)

Fingers crossed


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey, so I applied to Columbia as well but I haven't heard back anything. Not an email, rejection letter, interview, nothing. I called and asked and the woman on the phone told me we should all be hearing back by the end of March.

I'm wondering if I didn't get an interview by now if that's an automatic rejection or the fact that I didn't hear anything yet is that they're still considering me.

Ughhh... This is so nerve racking. Lol


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 21, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Hey, so I applied to Columbia as well but I haven't heard back anything. Not an email, rejection letter, interview, nothing. I called and asked and the woman on the phone told me we should all be hearing back by the end of March.
> 
> I'm wondering if I didn't get an interview by now if that's an automatic rejection or the fact that I didn't hear anything yet is that they're still considering me.
> 
> Ughhh... This is so nerve racking. Lol




As far as I know, Columbia interviews every student they accept / waitlist. Unfortunately, if you weren't asked to interview by this point, you should probably prepare yourself for a rejection letter


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 23, 2018)

Okay I am getting really anxious now. Anyone who has any updates at all?


----------



## GMassi (Mar 23, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> Okay I am getting really anxious now. Anyone who has any updates at all?


Hey Vindhya! First time posting but I just wanted to say that the interview notification on my application has disappeared. I’m guessing it means that decision time is getting closer and closer...


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 23, 2018)

GMassi said:


> Hey Vindhya! First time posting but I just wanted to say that the interview notification on my application has disappeared. I’m guessing it means that decision time is getting closer and closer...


It's still there on mine. I maybe over analysing but I hope that doesn't mean that it's going to stay like that  until rejection arrives for me.


----------



## GMassi (Mar 23, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> It's still there on mine. I maybe over analysing but I hope that doesn't mean that it's going to stay like that  until rejection arrives for me.


Nope I wouldn't put too much meaning into it - according to previous years, it simply means that they're starting to make decisions (not whether the decisions are positive or negative). Hold fast!


----------



## Zeno (Mar 23, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> It's still there on mine. I maybe over analysing but I hope that doesn't mean that it's going to stay like that  until rejection arrives for me.


"Reading the tea leaves" with all these little changes too. My interview announcement disappeared a day ago. Here's hoping this leads to many of us getting accepted at Columbia. Come what may, getting this far undoubtedly means we did something right and should keep pushing forward by whatever means!


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 23, 2018)

Were we supposed to check the portal to see if we were selected for an interview. I've just been waiting for an email so if I was actually supposed to go on their website to check I'm gonna be pissed. Lol


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you all know that the calls have started - I just got a call from Eric letting me know that I have been accepted into the screenwriting/directing program. I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you all know that the calls have started - I just got a call from Eric letting me know that I have been accepted into the screenwriting/directing program. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Oh wow, this is nerve-wracking.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you all know that the calls have started - I just got a call from Eric letting me know that I have been accepted into the screenwriting/directing program. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Be interested to know when you received an accept email and was that a call from Eric literally this morning/afternoon your time? 

Looks like he's calling you this morning so it's not too late for you in the UK. Perhaps he will stagger other calls, catch US folks in the afternoon later today or in the days ahead who are accepted too. 

Did you update this new info on the film school.org 2018 grad spreadsheet? Great to have that info for all of us now and for future applicants who visit the site. Congrats!


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 24, 2018)

Could anyone send me a link of the spreadsheet please?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 24, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> Could anyone send me a link of the spreadsheet please?


Vindhya, here you go: Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Vindhya, here you go: Graduate Film School Applications 2018


Thank you so much!


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Oh wow, this is nerve-wracking.


Good luck


Zeno said:


> Be interested to know when you received an accept email and was that a call from Eric literally this morning/afternoon your time?
> 
> Looks like he's calling you this morning so it's not too late for you in the UK. Perhaps he will stagger other calls, catch US folks in the afternoon later today or in the days ahead who are accepted too.
> 
> Did you update this new info on the film school.org 2018 grad spreadsheet? Great to have that info for all of us now and for future applicants who visit the site. Congrats!



Hi there. I haven't received any acceptance email nor has my application status updated. I got the call at 130pm UK time, so 930 AM NY time. I just added my info to the spreadsheet, didn't know it existed  I hope you all get a call soon, fingers crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## mm70 (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Hi there. I haven't received any acceptance email nor has my application status updated. I got the call at 130pm UK time, so 930 AM NY time. I just added my info to the spreadsheet, didn't know it existed  I hope you all get a call soon, fingers crossed for everyone!!!


Was Eric the one that interviewed you?


----------



## Yang Fei (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Hi there. I haven't received any acceptance email nor has my application status updated. I got the call at 130pm UK time, so 930 AM NY time. I just added my info to the spreadsheet, didn't know it existed  I hope you all get a call soon, fingers crossed for everyone!!!



Congrats!! I really wonder whether your interview notification still appears on your application portal or not. Mine's still there, so I am really nervous.


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

ppr951 said:


> Was Eric the one that interviewed you?


Yes it was Eric and another man, unfortunately his name is slipping my mind, but he is the professor for tv writing.


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

Yang Fei said:


> Congrats!! I really wonder whether your interview notification still appears on your application portal or not. Mine's still there, so I am really nervous.


I wouldn't read too much into it, especially with technology. Fingers crossed


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 24, 2018)

Welp here we go...how many days do the calls go out for typically?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Hi there. I haven't received any acceptance email nor has my application status updated. I got the call at 130pm UK time, so 930 AM NY time. I just added my info to the spreadsheet, didn't know it existed  I hope you all get a call soon, fingers crossed for everyone!!!


Thanks much and that spreadsheet is useful huh! Interesting that the person who interviewed you is contacting you. Maybe that's the case for everyone.

Christina and Andrew interviewed me. I had one of the last few interviews, early last week. You're probably right that the portal updates are not dependable given tech but did your interview invitation disappear before -- ?

Mine and a couple others did a day or so ago. Maybe it's something, maybe not. Last year it meant I eventually got a waitlist letter which I was happy to get. This year, here's hoping most of us join you as accepted applicants.


----------



## Eel Dreams (Mar 24, 2018)

Rejections will be sent out now as well or what?


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Thanks much and that spreadsheet is useful! Interesting that the person who interviewed you is contacting you. Maybe that's the case with everyone. I had Christina and Andrew. Your probably right that the portal updates are not a dependable indicator given tech but did your invitation to interview disappear this week? Mine and a couple others did a day or so.


Yeah, I believe that your interviewer will be calling you. I actually didn't get my application for a couple weeks, so I can't be sure as to when it disappeared, but when I logged on after the call, it was not there. From looking back at the forums from previous years it does appear that the calls start going out on the weekend but do continue through the week, so try as best as possible to not read into things if you don't get a call today or tomorrow.


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Yeah, I believe that your interviewer will be calling you. I actually didn't get my application for a couple weeks, so I can't be sure as to when it disappeared, but when I logged on after the call, it was not there. From looking back at the forums from previous years it does appear that the calls start going out on the weekend but do continue through the week, so try as best as possible to not read into things if you don't get a call today or tomorrow.


Didn't go on my application**


----------



## EricY (Mar 24, 2018)

First time poster here guys. Just got the call from Eric minutes ago and was accepted. I'm in Seattle so I got it 9:40am my time and 12:40pm NY time. Hope that helps!


----------



## mm70 (Mar 24, 2018)

EricY said:


> First time poster here guys. Just got the call from Eric minutes ago and was accepted. I'm in Seattle so I got it 9:40am my time and 12:40pm NY time. Hope that helps!


Thanks for the note. He was also your interviewer?


----------



## EricY (Mar 24, 2018)

ppr951 said:


> Thanks for the note. He was also your interviewer?


It was Eric and David


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Was anyone else on here interviewed by Andy and Christina?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 24, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Was anyone else on here interviewed by Andy and Christina?


Yes, I was Tsheff. Cont'd good luck to us and all moving forward!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 24, 2018)

dimsumblow said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you all know that the calls have started - I just got a call from Eric letting me know that I have been accepted into the screenwriting/directing program. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Welcome!!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 24, 2018)

Everyone should try to come to the Admitted Students event on March 29! If you can...


----------



## dimsumblow (Mar 24, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Welcome!!


Thank you


----------



## KubieKubrick (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello everyone, long time lurker here. Anyone else get interviewed by Bette and Shira?


----------



## GMassi (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I got a call from Eric at 12:40EST, and I’m in!

I’m international and I had my interview with Eric & David on the 13th of March.

Looking forward to meeting you all if I can gather the funding  

Good luck to all!


----------



## timpoops (Mar 24, 2018)

KubieKubrick said:


> Hello everyone, long time lurker here. Anyone else get interviewed by Bette and Shira?


I was. Are you on the spreadsheet? Don't know if I see you on there.


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Eric just called me! It looks like he is the one doing the calls even if he didn’t interview you.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 24, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Eric just called me! It looks like he is the one doing the calls even if he didn’t interview you.


Welcome! Maybe we should get an admitted students thread going?


----------



## Tony Wan (Mar 24, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Eric just called me! It looks like he is the one doing the calls even if he didn’t interview you.


Congratulations! May I ask if your status has been changed on the application portal?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Tony Wan said:


> Congratulations! May I ask if your status has been changed on the application portal?


The interview link is gone, but nothing indicates that i'm accepted on the website portal thing.


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Mar 24, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who’s been accepted! I got a call from Erik this morning!
I was wondering, if he didn’t mention anything about a scholarship, does that mean I’m not getting a scholarship? Or will that information be emailed to me later?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Endlessly Curious said:


> Congratulations to everyone who’s been accepted! I got a call from Erik this morning!
> I was wondering, if he didn’t mention anything about a scholarship, does that mean I’m not getting a scholarship? Or will that information be emailed to me later?


He mentioned my scholarship when we talked over the phone, but perhaps it will come later in the letter that is coming?


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 24, 2018)

Not getting a call today was so fucking brutal lol. I'll never forgive myself if I somehow botched the interview that badly.


----------



## timpoops (Mar 24, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Not getting a call today was so fucking brutal lol. I'll never forgive myself if I somehow botched the interview that badly.


Second time interviewing over here and I didn't get a call today. I realize it isn't over until it's over, but yeah, I get where you're coming from.

In the grander scheme of things, film for me is about the pursuit of my artistic expression, and I know that I'll continue to persevere no matter the results. You're going to be tested so often in this industry that you can't let rejection phase you. Keep your head up—and down too, focusing on the work, and if it's in your heart you'll continue to make good things. ✊


----------



## Vindhya (Mar 24, 2018)

so, no more calls after Saturday?


----------



## biggiesmolz (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all!!! Long time lurker here. Congrats to everyone who's gotten in so far!! It's been nice to see how supportive this community is! 

I didn't get a call today. I've also been freaking out about the whole interview invitation thing still being up (I keep going back to past years and trying to solve the puzzle lol). Even if I don't get in, I plan on reapplying for next year (it'd probably be nice to take a gap year following undergrad anyway). Anyone who didn't get a call today, keep your head up! There are still two days left. I also like to think that regardless of acceptance or rejection, we will all continue to grow in our art.


----------



## biggiesmolz (Mar 24, 2018)

Vindhya said:


> so, no more calls after Saturday?


i think the calls span 3 days, so 2 more to go!


----------



## Andre (Mar 25, 2018)

KubieKubrick said:


> Hello everyone, long time lurker here. Anyone else get interviewed by Bette and Shira?


I was!


----------



## Erina_88 (Mar 25, 2018)

guys I’m in! I didn’t get call, instead I got a status update email so please do check your mailbox! Good luck!


----------



## mm70 (Mar 25, 2018)

Erina_88 said:


> guys I’m in! I didn’t get call, instead I got a status update email so please do check your mailbox! Good luck!


Congrats! I wonder if these are the final notifications.


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Mar 25, 2018)

To everyone who got in -Are you able to view how much you are getting of Financial Aid in the portal they've provided? When I follow that link and add my Pin I just find general information, but nothing about how much Financial Aid I'm being offered


----------



## Filmandstuff (Mar 25, 2018)

I received an email to check my status as well. I never got a call and there is nothing but general info under the financial aid tab that there are links to. Congrats to everyone who got in, to those that didn't take heart in the fact you made it this far.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 25, 2018)

Guess if we haven't heard back yet it's probably a no. Oh well. I hear back from AFI on April 2nd. Maybe the other random interview that I had no absolutely no way to prepare for went better than my Columbia one 
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Acre (Mar 25, 2018)

Endlessly Curious said:


> To everyone who got in -Are you able to view how much you are getting of Financial Aid in the portal they've provided? When I follow that link and add my Pin I just find general information, but nothing about how much Financial Aid I'm being offered


Same for me, the webpage doesn't look right so I think it's something to check back on.

Congrats to everyone who got in! Is there a facebook group?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 25, 2018)

Endlessly Curious said:


> To everyone who got in -Are you able to view how much you are getting of Financial Aid in the portal they've provided? When I follow that link and add my Pin I just find general information, but nothing about how much Financial Aid I'm being offered


I am the same! I think it must just not be updated...I'm def qualifying for fin aid, so I'm sure their system just isnt' up to date.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 25, 2018)

Got word via email that I was accepted this morning.  Congrats to all of us who got into Columbia this year so far! And good luck to those still waiting to hear back!


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey so now that a lot of us finally got some clarity... how are we going to pay for this? 

The most graduate students can get per year from unsubsidized loans is 20k. It’s 58k per year for Columbia so what if we don’t get that other 38k in scholarships, grants, etc?


----------



## okyoon (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats to everyone here who got in!!! Hope to meet you guys in the coming semester!!!
and yeah we deffo need a facebook group or sth like that


----------



## okyoon (Mar 25, 2018)

Acre said:


> Same for me, the webpage doesn't look right so I think it's something to check back on.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got in! Is there a facebook group?


www.facebook.com/groups/CUSOAstudents

found this in the booklet from the admission letter


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 26, 2018)

Acre said:


> Same for me, the webpage doesn't look right so I think it's something to check back on.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got in! Is there a facebook group?



Hey - the school will typically start a facebook group for you guys sometime in the summer but you're free to organize whatever group communications on social media platforms that you want. 

Congrats again!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 26, 2018)

I was told of my scholarship over the phone then saw my aid package. I'd call the office just to double check!


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 26, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> I was told of my scholarship over the phone then saw my aid package. I'd call the office just to double check!


Does the aid cover tuition at the very least?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 26, 2018)

The financial aid office said they are posting all of the aid packages today on the website and they are a little behind. They told me to check the website by 3 or 4 today and it should be up. I'm sure because my last name starts with S I'm low on the list.


----------



## Filmandstuff (Mar 26, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> The financial aid office said they are posting all of the aid packages today on the website and they are a little behind. They told me to check the website by 3 or 4 today and it should be up. I'm sure because my last name starts with S I'm low on the list.


thanks.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 26, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Does the aid cover tuition at the very least?


No . I received an unsub loan and work-study but still need to figure out how to come up with the remaining funds to cover tuition. Thankfully, I'll be living back at home so I won't have to worry about housing costs.


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Mar 26, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> The financial aid office said they are posting all of the aid packages today on the website and they are a little behind. They told me to check the website by 3 or 4 today and it should be up. I'm sure because my last name starts with S I'm low on the list.


I just checked the site again and I found information about the scholarship, but still nothing about Federal Aid


----------



## gotenda (Mar 26, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> The financial aid office said they are posting all of the aid packages today on the website and they are a little behind. They told me to check the website by 3 or 4 today and it should be up. I'm sure because my last name starts with S I'm low on the list.


hey~  may i ask how much aid you are provided?


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 26, 2018)

58k though... *cries in poor*


----------



## abhineetk90 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while and finally thought I'd say hi. I was accepted into Columbia's Directing/Screenwriting program as an international student. Any other internationals sorting out how to pay for things right now? I received a fellowship, but it certainly doesn't cover everything. If you've got any advice, would love to hear it! Hope to make things work  It's between Columbia and CalArts right now...


----------



## okyoon (Mar 27, 2018)

abhineetk90 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while and finally thought I'd say hi. I was accepted into Columbia's Directing/Screenwriting program as an international student. Any other internationals sorting out how to pay for things right now? I received a fellowship, but it certainly doesn't cover everything. If you've got any advice, would love to hear it! Hope to make things work  It's between Columbia and CalArts right now...



for me it's loans and savings and an ascetic lifestyle (I hope)


----------



## OliveN (Mar 27, 2018)

abhineetk90 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while and finally thought I'd say hi. I was accepted into Columbia's Directing/Screenwriting program as an international student. Any other internationals sorting out how to pay for things right now? I received a fellowship, but it certainly doesn't cover everything. If you've got any advice, would love to hear it! Hope to make things work  It's between Columbia and CalArts right now...




Long time lurker here too. In the same boat of now trying to figure out how to pay for this whole thing. Got into Columbia and NYU and got some funding from both, but I'm international and not sure if I can get loans to cover the rest. The whole thing is a bit nerve-wracking. But definitely planning on that ascetic lifestyle. And if anyone has any ideas, would be great to hear them too.

Also beginning to think ahead to things like housing and what the cheapest options might be. Any NY natives have any advice?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 27, 2018)

OliveN said:


> Long time lurker here too. In the same boat of now trying to figure out how to pay for this whole thing. Got into Columbia and NYU and got some funding from both, but I'm international and not sure if I can get loans to cover the rest. The whole thing is a bit nerve-wracking. But definitely planning on that ascetic lifestyle. And if anyone has any ideas, would be great to hear them too.
> 
> Also beginning to think ahead to things like housing and what the cheapest options might be. Any NY natives have any advice?



The Bronx and Upper Manhattan are probably the cheapest options within reasonable commuting distance.  I'm living in the Hamilton Heights section of Harlem which is only about a 7 min train ride from the main campus and about a 20 min walk from the Lenfest Center. Check around there and other places. Also try like alphabet city (LES).


----------



## OliveN (Mar 27, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> The Bronx and Upper Manhattan are probably the cheapest options within reasonable commuting distance.  I'm living in the Hamilton Heights section of Harlem which is only about a 7 min train ride from the main campus and about a 20 min walk from the Lenfest Center. Check around there and other places. Also try like alphabet city (LES).



Thanks! I'll definitely give these areas a look.


----------



## timpoops (Mar 27, 2018)

Received an application decision email at 10:22am PST this morning. I'm on the (apparently unranked?) waitlist.


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

timpoops said:


> Received an application decision email at 10:22am PST this morning. I'm on the (apparently unranked?) waitlist.



same i got it this morning


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 27, 2018)

Me three. Waitlisted


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 27, 2018)

My bitch ass stuck on the waitlist as well. And they might get back to us by "the end of summer" lmao. Thanks guys!


----------



## Tony Wan (Mar 27, 2018)

On the "unranked" waitlist too lol


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone that got accepted! If you didn't (and I genuinely believe this is the case) you will find your way so keep trying!

There has been a lot of posts about Financial Aid so I wanted to share some personal experiences and advice when it comes to financial aid at Columbia. I hope it will be helpful and let me know if you have any questions.

1. Grad PLUS Loans for Low-income US Students
2. "Scholarships/Fellowships"
3. "Service Positions"
4. Additional Money for Projects
5. Money Available (Laptop/Rent Increases/Utilities Increases/Health Increases)
6. Rando advice

INTRODUCTION
Columbia is one of the most expensive MFAs in the US. It costs a lot of $$$$. Including housing, meals, travel, etc you are looking at $200K-$450k depending on the length of your degree (2.5 to 5yrs). Debating the value of the degree is for each student to figure out. Regardless, Columbia is maybe THE WORSE when it comes to communicating financial aid and available money. Seriously, it's a joke. You have to do a lot of sleuthing and/or know a wise student to fill you in on the particulars. As a low income student having gone to four universities over ten years I've gotten pretty good at asking the right questions and being persistent. I'm going to share my experiences and wish everyone the best of luck!

1. Grad PLUS Loan
If you are a US student and qualify (StudentLoans.gov) a Grad PLUS loan is a great way to finance your time at Columbia. The Grad PLUS loan will cover all of your remaining costs of attendance (after your other loans, SUB and unSUB) including rent, meals, supplies, tuition, fees, etc. You cannot apply for a GradPLUS through the USGOV Website however, you need to apply through Columbia directly (Federal Direct PLUS Loans | Columbia University Student Financial Services).

Make sure you fill out your FAFSA before June 30th! FAFSA - Free Application for Federal Student Aid

Columbia will let you borrow up to the COST OF ATTENDANCE, which is set by the university each year:
1st- and 2nd-Year MFA Students

Tuition  *$58,728*
Career Services Fee   *$160*
Student Activity Fee   *$40*
University Facilities Fee *$960*
Health Services Fee *$1,082*
Medical Insurance *$2,991*
*Total  * *$63,961*

*Other estimated typical costs (per 9-month academic year)*
Living Expenses (Room & Board) $20,682
Transportation $1,089
Personal Expenses $4,671
Books & Supplies $2,874
Loan origination fees (for U.S. Citizens and
Permanent Residents with federal loans) $218

In combination with ALL of your loans, you will be able to borrow* all $93,495 needed to cover you for the entire school year*.
The Grad PLUS will kick in after your other loans and financial aid has gone through to cover "the gap," all outstanding money needed after other loans. Assuming you qualify for the Grad PLUS loan. From my research the only people who regularly need to appeal a denial for a GradPLUS are people with a Bankruptcy. They do run a credit check, but from a person with "ok to low" credit, I was able to get one.

Basically, you should feel OK about MONEY AVAILABLE. This was a huge relief for me. In undergrad there are loan limits (which means working while in school), but the USGOV opens up the limits once you get into grad school. Technically, there is no limit. Only a number set by the school. The school determines maximum loan limits and costs of attendance.

If you are concerned about repayment, join the club  However, for now (and I mean that FOR NOW so get while the getting is good) the US Gov has a loan repayment plan that is income-based. Its called the REPAYE PLAN (Income-Driven Plans) which amounts to 10 percent of your discretionary income ("discretionary income is the difference between your annual income and 150 percent of the poverty guideline for your family size...") once you graduate.

There is a good calculator here:
StudentLoans.gov

With $300,000 in loans on a $20k per year adjusted gross income (this is after deductions) and I had a repayment of $16 per month. Also loans are forgiven in 15/20/25 year groups. So when you graduate if you are an intern or doing coverage for $25 a script, you wont get pummeled by loan payments if you play your cards right!

TIP: A very friendly loan servicer tipped me off to a nice loop hole. Since I am a full time student, and my annual income is like $5-$10k, I actually went into repayment my second year at Columbia. Why? Because my income is so low, my monthly payments are $0 and the other four years at Columbia will count towards my 25 year pay off. Smart. Clever. Do it!

TIP: *DO NOT SELECT WORK STUDY ON YOUR FAFSA*. I EXPLAIN WHY IN #2 BELOW.

TIP: Disbursement (your $$$) is split, it will be deposited in September and February every year. 

TIP: http://sfs.columbia.edu/files/sfs_n...PLUS Loan Request 2018-2019 FINAL VERSION.pdf

*I BREAK DOWN SOME OF THE COST OF LIVING ISSUES IN #5 BELOW
I BREAK DOWN BULLSHIT COLUMBIA SOA "STUDENT WORKER" NONSENSE IN #2 BELOW*

2. SCHOLARSHIPS/FELLOWSHIPS
Basically, there isn't any. Not from Columbia anyway. Well, there is the very small one they might give you in your first year, i think its like $15k. Enjoy it while it lasts. Enough students put up a stink a couple of years ago and I think the thesis students get like $5k a year. I
ll have to double check.

2. SERVICE POSITIONS

Columbia Film has "service positions." These are student workers who get "paid" to do jobs like assist faculty, work the projectors and TA. If you are a loan borrower THINK HARD ABOUT TAKING THESE POSITIONS. And here is why: If you are a loan borrower, you will actually have to borrow your own salary ($2,500k/semester), then give it to the SOA, who will then give it back to you for your work. Yes. It is dumb and it ONLY AFFECTS LOW INCOME LOAN BORROWERS. I dont know why, but itS bullshit and another example of why Columbia doesn't accommodate or genuinely care for their low-income students. Its not opinion, its policy. if you pay you tuition without loans, guess what...the school actually pays your money.

The Columbia Grad union has been fighting the University for years to get representation, you can Google it. But I voted with many of my classmates to form a union and next month I will vote for strike authorization. The Film MFA is just as bad as the rest of the university with low pay, no benefits and no system in place for arbitrary work violations. For example, my boss withheld my paycheck for three weeks. Just because. No reason. And I wasnt notified. Also remember, it was my money they were giving back to me.

TIP: You can request to get all of your unused work study money at the end of the year. So if you dont use it, you dont lose it.

4. ADDITIONAL MONEY FOR PROJECTS
There is money available for your projects. Loan increases. You will have to submit a form and have administration sign off, but you can get a loan increase to pay for your bigger projects.

8-12 (end-of-first-year project) $1,500/$2,500
Dir4 (end-of-second-year project) $2,500/$3,500
Thesis - up to $15k
* I'm pretty sure these are right, but not 100 percent sure on 8-12 and Dir4. 
** The limits are based on "in-town" or "overnight" shoots. 

There are a number of grants available every year. In fact they've just come in for us a couple of weeks ago. There has been some debate between students regarding the selection of who receives grants and why. I won't delve too deep into this (full disclosure I applied and did not receive a grant) but like all grants they should not be considered when budgeting for projects. But know that the GRANTS ARE NOT NEED BASED. Plan accordingly.

5. OTHER MONEY AVAILABLE
You should get to know this form very well:
http://sfs.columbia.edu/files/sfs_new/forms/Budget Increase Form 2018-2019.pdf

This is the form you will submit to receive loan increases.

RENT INCREASES
You can borrow up to $2,000 a month for rent during the school year. The school will automatically give you $1343/mo for rent for the 9 month school year. If you need any more than that you will need to fill out the form and submit a signed lease. Columbia under values this expense (I think on purpose to keep their "Cost of Attendance" low and look competitive with other universities). My Columbia-owned studio is over $1,400 a month. So, figure that one out. Remember, you can only borrow for nine months (four in the Fall and five in the Spring). You will have to pay for your Summer rent.

LAPTOP
You can borrow I think up to $2000 ONCE while at Columbia for a laptop. But most of the poor students just borrow the money and use it to pay rent. 

HEALTH INCREASES
Unless you want to submit a ton of increases, the easiest way is to just get the schools insurance. Honestly, get the platinum plan. Its expensive, but it covers alot and the school allows you to borrow all of it. Spoil yourself with a large robust plan, and skip out on the marketplace with high deductibles and co-pays. My 2cents. 

TIP: Basically you are going to be fucked for food. Columbia budgets you for $7 per meal. Its like they dont know they are in New York City. Two small bags of groceries are going to be $50-$60 a pop. You WILL eat into other money, so just try to be careful. You cannot request an increase for food.

TIP: Make sure you add in the origination fee for all of your loans. Add the 4.264% every increase or it'll be deducted from you total. 

6. RANDO WORDS OF ADVICE
I said it above, but Columbia is not Low-Income friendly. They make it hard (or, well they dont make it easy) for low-income and loan borrowing students, but if you navigate their system (and figure out the particulars) you can take care of yourself and find a way to get by. Bottom line is, I am able to be a full time filmmaker for five years. Loans made that possible and getting to know all of the ins-and-out for CU's aid system made it alot easier. 

This is information I've gathered over the past three years and some of my own experience and advice thrown in. I am just one student with one perspective and one opinion.  

Don't let financial insecurity keep you from doing what you love. 

- Patrick


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 27, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations to everyone that got accepted! If you didn't (and I genuinely believe this is the case) you will find your way so keep trying!
> 
> There has been a lot of posts about Financial Aid so I wanted to share some personal experiences and advice when it comes to financial aid at Columbia. I hope it will be helpful and let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


First of all Patrick, I just want to say thank you for taking the time out to help the rest of the aspirers out. I’ve followed a bit of your work going back to Kansas and you definitely have an eye.

I know most of us applying to these grad schools are introverts. Taking our work that we’re already critical of ourselves and submitting them for judgement is no small task. Then getting in and worrying about cost and conforming to the “starving artist” role is a lot to think of as well.

Everything you’ve articulated is exactly what I needed to hear. I didn’t get into Columbia but I did get into Chapman and LMU. I haven’t committed to either and I’d be lying if I said money wasn’t the reason why.

With the information you’ve provided, I’m going to take a deep breath, focus on finishing this semester and graduating next month. Idk where I’ll go but I’ll definitely know that whatever it happens, it’s up to me to make the most of it. 100k in student loan debt or not. One life, & I don’t want any “what if’s” later on. 

Thank you, Patrick. The movie-loving community owes you a great debt. If I’m ever in NYC, I owe you a beer.


----------



## sharkb8 (Mar 28, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations to everyone that got accepted! If you didn't (and I genuinely believe this is the case) you will find your way so keep trying!
> 
> There has been a lot of posts about Financial Aid so I wanted to share some personal experiences and advice when it comes to financial aid at Columbia. I hope it will be helpful and let me know if you have any questions...


This is a fantastic resource and I hope more people get a chance to see this. Thank you so much for posting this.

I have a few follow up questions for you. I've been doing some heavy research on loans myself so I'll be ready when I apply next year, so here are some questions I haven't been able to find answers to yet. Perhaps you'll know.

1. If a student takes out the regular Stafford Loan (Unsubsidized Direct Loan) for $20,500, and then Grad Plus loans to cover the rest, that would be two separate loans. Using Income Based Repayment, would someone be paying 10% of their discretionary income to cover the Stafford Loan, and then another 10% of their income to cover the Grad Plus loan? Or are the two loans combined into one, so you just pay 10% and that covers both?

2. What will the impact of this debt be on one's ability to obtain a mortgage later in life? One of the things I know mortgage lenders look at is the recipient's debt to income ratio. If one is using Income Based Repayment, would the mortgage lender look at the monthly payment you're making on the student loan, (10%) or the total debt of the loan? ($200,000+) If the latter, then Income Based Repayment is only masking the crippling debt that could destroy anyone's future mortgage options, unless they've gotten a job paying $150,000+ per year.

3. Is it true that the loan forgiveness will be taxable? At the end of the 20 years, the remaining balance (which will almost certainly be massive unless we made it big) is forgiven, but from what I've seen, what the government forgives is considered taxable income. Considering the massive cost of these loans, and the fact that they'll be gathering interest every year, since Grad Plus has a very high 7% interest rate and a random 4.5% fee, it's likely that even at the end of the 20 years, you'll still owe a huge amount in loans, and whatever the government forgives would then be considered taxable income, so that would be a huge burden come April 15th, unless I'm missing something?

4. What is the fee involved in the Grad Plus loan? Like, is it a one time payment, or is it an annual thing? How exactly does it work? If it's just an added 4% annually on top of the already bad 7% interest rate, we're talking about $200,000 adding another $20,000+ per year, which would make the recipient even further on the hook than we might have been at first.

Thanks again for your post, and if you know the answers to any of these it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 28, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> First of all Patrick, I just want to say thank you for taking the time out to help the rest of the aspirers out. I’ve followed a bit of your work going back to Kansas and you definitely have an eye.
> 
> I know most of us applying to these grad schools are introverts. Taking our work that we’re already critical of ourselves and submitting them for judgement is no small task. Then getting in and worrying about cost and conforming to the “starving artist” role is a lot to think of as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I hope it helps! My guess is that Chapman and LMU operate similarly when it comes to loans and increases. But reach out. Ask questions. Really consider if grad school is right for you. For me, it was important to become a better filmmaker, a better storyteller, meet peers and other contemporaries (and see their work at a workshop level) and to do what I could to rise about the "noise" of a very crowded field. If I am lucky I will have to sit in a room with someone and ask them for what..$500k? $1 Million? $5 Million for a feature? $250k seems like a fair investment.   

And lets make it a coffee since I don't drink 



sharkb8 said:


> This is a fantastic resource and I hope more people get a chance to see this. Thank you so much for posting this.
> 
> I have a few follow up questions for you. I've been doing some heavy research on loans myself so I'll be ready when I apply next year, so here are some questions I haven't been able to find answers to yet. Perhaps you'll know.



Just FYI I am only a student so I can't offer you real financial advice. This is just from my experiences and you shouldn't rely on only my advice but keep digging  



sharkb8 said:


> 1. If a student takes out the regular Stafford Loan (Unsubsidized Direct Loan) for $20,500, and then Grad Plus loans to cover the rest, that would be two separate loans. Using Income Based Repayment, would someone be paying 10% of their discretionary income to cover the Stafford Loan, and then another 10% of their income to cover the Grad Plus loan? Or are the two loans combined into one, so you just pay 10% and that covers both?



The loan servicer (right now Nelnet) considers all of your USGov loans as "consolidated." Unless you have private loans, you are paying on your totals, not each individual loan amount. After each loan period I always call Nelnet and make sure all of my loans are under the better REPAYE plan, since technically the plans could change if mandated at the Gov level. Once a loan is put under a specific loan plan, even if it becomes unavailable in the future, you lock in those terms.  



sharkb8 said:


> 2. What will the impact of this debt be on one's ability to obtain a mortgage later in life? One of the things I know mortgage lenders look at is the recipient's debt to income ratio. If one is using Income Based Repayment, would the mortgage lender look at the monthly payment you're making on the student loan, (10%) or the total debt of the loan? ($200,000+) If the latter, then Income Based Repayment is only masking the crippling debt that could destroy anyone's future mortgage options, unless they've gotten a job paying $150,000+ per year.



This is an interesting question. First I would be cautious using the term "destroy," because what I've read (previously and also did some updated sleuthing after reading your question) suggests that lenders, especially FHA are aware of student debt as a factor during the home loan process. Large amounts of student debt certainly complicate mortgage lending, but I don't believe student debt eliminates the possibility of home ownership. My 2cents. 

https://www.usnews.com/education/bl...nt-loans-may-affect-mortgage-eligibility-less

Having said that it is def worth considering. Unfortunately for artists, we often have to make tough choices about our passion and pragmatic real-life consequences. Its different for everyone and is something each person has to weight privately. Columbia University is an expensive Ivy League school and so its loan borrowing graduates are prob expected to retain larger debt over longer periods of time. It is a prestigious school so I would be curious what home lenders would make of it. Is Columbia debt "less risky" than say a lesser known institution? I dont know. That would be a good question for a lender. 

This is a great question and if you have a chance to consult with someone please come back to this thread and tag me.  



sharkb8 said:


> 3. Is it true that the loan forgiveness will be taxable? At the end of the 20 years, the remaining balance (which will almost certainly be massive unless we made it big) is forgiven, but from what I've seen, what the government forgives is considered taxable income. Considering the massive cost of these loans, and the fact that they'll be gathering interest every year, since Grad Plus has a very high 7% interest rate and a random 4.5% fee, it's likely that even at the end of the 20 years, you'll still owe a huge amount in loans, and whatever the government forgives would then be considered taxable income, so that would be a huge burden come April 15th, unless I'm missing something?



Another great question without an answer. In short YES. Current US Tax laws considers US Gov loan forgiveness taxable. However, there are some possible ways to avoid a massive tax bill 20 years from now. 

1. Public Service Loan Forgiveness (120 payments in a public service job) is NOT taxable. 
2. You make so much money you can pay off your loans. 
3. Death. 
4. Once your tax bill  is assessed, the IRS will work out a payment plan for your taxburden.
5. Do not go into forgiveness. (is this possible? from what I read you only become "eligible" for forgiveness. Worth looking into)
6. Possible future legislation. Let hope Dems take the WH and congress sometime in the next 20 years!

Surprise! Here's When You'll Owe Taxes on Student Loan Forgiveness (and When You Won't) | Student Loan Hero
Public Service Loan Forgiveness
https://www.google.com/search?clien.......0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.K-AZWm77Jc0
https://www.google.com/search?q=is+...atic?&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab 



sharkb8 said:


> 4. What is the fee involved in the Grad Plus loan? Like, is it a one time payment, or is it an annual thing? How exactly does it work? If it's just an added 4% annually on top of the already bad 7% interest rate, we're talking about $200,000 adding another $20,000+ per year, which would make the recipient even further on the hook than we might have been at first.



The "origination fee" of 4.264% is a one-time fee for each loan request (either big annual requests or smaller loan increases) it adds to the principal. 

Financing a degree is complicated a big decision. It's an investment and you are responsible for your own rate of return.  Personally, I don't give a shit about money. Honestly. I don't have it, have never had it and probably will never have it. So I don't let it determine my choices. Admittedly this can come across as a bit cavalier, but I fucking hate letting money get in my way of things or having it be the deciding factor in my life choices. I stay informed and try to make logical decisions. But worse case senario, I go off the grid and start a goat farm in the mountains. I'm OK with that also, but I still have 20+ years to figure it out.


----------



## abhineetk90 (Mar 28, 2018)

okyoon said:


> for me it's loans and savings and an ascetic lifestyle (I hope)



Hey, thanks for the advice! Appreciate it. I'm totally on board in terms of ascetic living  If you don't mind me asking, though, any suggestions for international student loan providers? Unless, of course, you're applying for one outside of the country! Also, anyone going for the accepted students event tomorrow? I can't make it!


----------



## abhineetk90 (Mar 28, 2018)

OliveN said:


> Long time lurker here too. In the same boat of now trying to figure out how to pay for this whole thing. Got into Columbia and NYU and got some funding from both, but I'm international and not sure if I can get loans to cover the rest. The whole thing is a bit nerve-wracking. But definitely planning on that ascetic lifestyle. And if anyone has any ideas, would be great to hear them too.
> 
> Also beginning to think ahead to things like housing and what the cheapest options might be. Any NY natives have any advice?



Hey, there! Congratulations from one international to another  I'm hoping to get some advice on funding here as well, but from what I know currently--and you might already know this--Discover and Citizen's Bank offer loans to international students as long as they have an american co-signer (and that includes green card holders). In terms of living, I've heard Yonkers and Morningside Heights are decent and close to Columbia. If you want to go even cheaper, you could probably find a room somewhere in Jackson Heights. That being said, I've only lived in New York for one summer, so I'm sure others will have better advice on that!


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Mar 28, 2018)

Patrick Clement said:


> Columbia under values this expense (I think on purpose to keep their "Cost of Attendance" low and look competitive with other universities).


 Thank you so much for all the advise, that's amazing! so from what I'm reading, the total estimate cost of attendance for the year: $*96,521, *is not very accurate? From your experience, will this amount be much higher, or do you think it could be somehow lowered?


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone else enrolled? Anyone attending the Admitted Students Night event tonight?


----------



## mje8888 (Mar 31, 2018)

Do we know if anyone on the waitlist for producing or directing/writing previous years ever got off the waitlist? What are the odds?


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

mje8888 said:


> Do we know if anyone on the waitlist for producing or directing/writing previous years ever got off the waitlist? What are the odds?



It's my understanding that people are taken off the waiting list every year -- as it's extremely rare that everyone a school accepts will enroll (financial reasons, other schools, etc.). That said, the percent chance that you will be chosen off the waiting list is extremely low. There isn't much data for graduate schools, but for undergraduate waiting lists the acceptance rate is usually somewhere between 1% and 5%. (I could be wrong about Columbia, someone please correct me if that's the case.)

The list is un-ranked because the admissions department isn't sure who _isn't_ going to attend -- therefore, they don't know what kind of students they'd like off the list. For example, if Columbia accepts a ton of international students (in an attempt to diversify their class) but they all go to USC, they're going to prioritize taking international students off the waiting list. This is all to say, there are two major obstacles on the waiting list: first, the odds are against you, second, the process for selection is based more on what the class requires rather than your talent (& if you're on the waiting list, you are definitely good enough to be there, you just don't "fit" with this class).


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2018)

Endlessly Curious said:


> Thank you so much for all the advise, that's amazing! so from what I'm reading, the total estimate cost of attendance for the year: $*96,521, *is not very accurate? From your experience, will this amount be much higher, or do you think it could be somehow lowered?


 That number will go up based on your loan increases and project costs. 



mje8888 said:


> Do we know if anyone on the waitlist for producing or directing/writing previous years ever got off the waitlist? What are the odds?


 People in my year definitely go in off of the waitlist. Although I'm not sure of the exact number. I think some people are probably a little embarrassed for having gotten in on a second pass, but they shouldn't. I think some people have even gotten off of the waitlist in like late July/August.


----------



## Olelele (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi guys, got waitlisted in columbia after the interview. I know it’s mean to ask, but is any of you who got selected, dropping out?

Also, what is the last date to submit the fees, so that atleast I know till when should I wait.


----------



## jeffsteele (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm going to give up my spot at Columbia. Good luck waitlisters on getting in. I'd love to go, it's just too much in loans for me.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 3, 2018)

jeffsteele said:


> I'm going to give up my spot at Columbia. Good luck waitlisters on getting in. I'd love to go, it's just too much in loans for me.



I hear you, man. 100k per year in loans is a lot to stomach. Do you know where you're going instead?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

FYI I created a new *Social Group* feature so you can now create your own PRIVATE forum and group for accepted and attending students (similar to a Facebook Group) right here on FilmSchool.org.

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2018)

@Patrick Clement  and @sharkb8  - do you mind if I reference some of these financial aid posts for my article on funding? I'll put a link to this thread and Patrick's post as a citation too. I'll be a more broad coverage of the topic, but you bought brought up some great considerations I'd like to reference and incorporate.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 6, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> @Patrick Clement  and @sharkb8  - do you mind if I reference some of these financial aid posts for my article on funding? I'll put a link to this thread and Patrick's post as a citation too. I'll be a more broad coverage of the topic, but you bought brought up some great considerations I'd like to reference and incorporate.


fine by me!


----------



## Zeno (Apr 14, 2018)

Things get very dynamic right before deposits are due!  Course, Columbia's is due, postmarked check or money order per the dept, by the 17th. Be interested to hear who's waiting to hear back on info regarding scholarship funds freeing up (from accepted folks being syphoned off to other programs) before they turn in their deposit this upcoming week. Also, any waitlisters being contacted because a space opened up yet? Suffice it to say, important news is coming for those accepted looking for funds and those waitlisted looking for places.


----------



## gotenda (Apr 15, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Things get very dynamic right before deposits are due!  Course, Columbia's is due, postmarked check or money order per the dept, by the 17th. Be interested to hear who's waiting to hear back on info regarding scholarship funds freeing up (from accepted folks being syphoned off to other programs) before they turn in their deposit this upcoming week. Also, any waitlisters being contacted because a space opened up yet? Suffice it to say, important news is coming for those accepted looking for funds and those waitlisted looking for places.



Hello! Columbia has been bombarding me with calls and emails from alumni/enrolled students the past week. Is that normal? Haha. They say they really want me to attend the school. They also increased my scholarships. Is that the case for you, too?

I was also wondering how much the average scholarship provided by Columbia is?


----------



## Zeno (Apr 15, 2018)

gotenda said:


> Hello! Columbia has been bombarding me with calls and emails from alumni/enrolled students the past week. Is that normal? Haha. They say they really want me to attend the school. They also increased my scholarships. Is that the case for you, too?
> 
> I was also wondering how much the average scholarship provided by Columbia is?


Congrats on the scholarship funds! You are blessed as, from what I hear, the average scholarship is closer to zero. Personally, I'm waiting to hear back (see above ). My understanding is that international students get the bulk of these funds as they don't have access to the same level of aid -- given non citizens aren't able to do the FAFSA. Specifically, government loans. Are you planning on going to Columbia? I don't see you on the tracking sheets.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2018)

gotenda said:


> Columbia has been bombarding me with calls and emails from alumni/enrolled students the past week. Is that normal?


I seem to remember this happening previous years too.


----------



## redroom29 (Apr 15, 2018)

For those who've accepted their admissions offer, have you received any news from the program? I assume they'll wait until after the decision deadline.


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Apr 20, 2018)

Has anyone on the waitlist heard back?


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 22, 2018)

oscarkobe8 said:


> Has anyone on the waitlist heard back?


I haven't.


----------



## mje8888 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anyone know if there's a facebook group or group on here for the accepted creative producing candidates?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2018)

mje8888 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a facebook group or group on here for the accepted creative producing candidates?


I don't know about a Facebook group... And there isn't one for Columbia on here YET...

But it's very easy to create one yourself on FilmSchool.org. The site now has a private social group and Forum section for accepted students to a school.

 Simply create the group and then invite other accepted and attending members to join.

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup

Once you create the group and select the settings for it... Also be sure to post a new thread there or discussion and get the conversation going.


----------



## redroom29 (Apr 26, 2018)

mje8888 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a facebook group or group on here for the accepted creative producing candidates?


You can request to be added to the general School of the Arts facebook group. That's all I've seen at the moment. Have you or anyone else heard anything about what to expect in the coming weeks?


----------



## gotenda (Apr 26, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> You can request to be added to the general School of the Arts facebook group. That's all I've seen at the moment. Have you or anyone else heard anything about what to expect in the coming weeks?


There’s actually a Columbia group for the incoming Film Class of 2018! The School of the Arts FB account made it!

https://facebook.com/groups/1954823261256741


----------



## fostera__ (Apr 28, 2018)

No update from the admission office for 2 weeks now... Does anyone know If they will send the hard copy of the admission package or not?


----------



## sam4mhel (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi guys, I converted the waitlist couple of days back. Received an update on my SoA account. No calls though.


----------



## redroom29 (Apr 30, 2018)

fostera__ said:


> No update from the admission office for 2 weeks now... Does anyone know If they will send the hard copy of the admission package or not?



I received mine in the mail a few days ago. However, it's the same information from the online welcome packet.


----------



## redroom29 (Apr 30, 2018)

gotenda said:


> There’s actually a Columbia group for the incoming Film Class of 2018! The School of the Arts FB account made it!
> 
> https://facebook.com/groups/1954823261256741


Oh! I didn't know this group existed. Thanks, will join!


----------



## EricY (May 22, 2018)

Has any attending student received any school email regarding info like registration, tuition statement, etc? 

The last piece of info I got from them was the recommended film list from Eric, and that was in the beginning of May.

Thank you!


----------



## mm70 (May 28, 2018)

EricY said:


> Has any attending student received any school email regarding info like registration, tuition statement, etc?
> 
> The last piece of info I got from them was the recommended film list from Eric, and that was in the beginning of May.
> 
> Thank you!


Hey EricY, Can you please post the recommended film list from Eric? Thank you!


----------



## Brandon (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey all,

I know I'm a little late in the game but I'm thinking of applying to Columbia for the fall '18 semester. I did have a couple of questions regarding the program. I would be joining the Screenwriting/Directing track. Generally, how many days per week are you in class? As I currently am a freelance Director/DP I do tend to work on Fri/Sat/Sun. 

Also, I know from when I last applied to Columbia and proudly made the Waitlist, financial aid is sparse for US born and raised students, but the graduate plus loan will cover the full cost of attendance?

Lastly, do they allow us to adjust our loan to cover the cost of our class projects?

I appreciate any insight that you have on these questions and thank you! Hopefully I'll see you all there in a few week!

Regards,

Brandon


----------



## Patrick Clement (Aug 19, 2018)

Brandon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know I'm a little late in the game but I'm thinking of applying to Columbia for the fall '18 semester. I did have a couple of questions regarding the program. I would be joining the Screenwriting/Directing track. Generally, how many days per week are you in class? As I currently am a freelance Director/DP I do tend to work on Fri/Sat/Sun.
> 
> ...


Brandon you've missed the Fall 2018 Deadline, by like more than half a year I think. Did you mean Fall 2019? And regarding your questions I've posted alot about those issues in previous posts, just dig back and find them!


----------



## FieryM (Feb 14, 2020)

Patrick Clement said:


> The university offers a small scholarship for nearly all accepted students, but overall the scholarships for all of the students are really sparse.


How small a scholarship? Like, what's a ball park amount a student can expect?


----------

